# SS.org challenge: 1 Billion KG Powerlifts



## Winspear

Thought this would be a neat idea  
Let's clock up 1,000,000,000 KG / 2,204,620,000 Lb with the squat, bench, and deadlift We could make it within a few years or so 
I'm also going to keep a count on my personal with the goal of a million kg within a year 

I'll begin, Mondays workout;
Squat 3x3 @ 145kg = 1305kg
Bench 3x3 @ 87.5kg = 787.5kg
Dead 4x8 @ 135kg = 4320kg
Total = 6412.5kg / 14137.1lbs


----------



## MikeH

I'll play! 

Monday wasn't necessarily powerlifting-geared, but I'll just include my workouts on the big 3.

Squat: 6x10 @ 135 lbs. = 8100 lbs./3675.1 kg

Total = 10087.6 kg/22,233.1 lbs.

For those trying to convert lbs to kg, divide the total poundage by 2.204. For kg to lbs, multiply by 2.204.


----------



## Winspear

I always rounded the multiplier to 2.2, my bad, I guess that creates quite a difference when it leaves off over 4million pounds  So I've edited the OP. I think just plugging into google search bar is the easiest way to convert back and forth. 

10,087.6kg / 22,239.4 lbs - There we go


----------



## MikeH

Bench: 5x10 @ 135 = 6,750 lbs/3062.6 kg

Total = 13150.2 kg/28,983.1 lbs


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

I haven't trained over Ramadan or since it finished, but I'll add in my last few sessions before I started fasting. I'll omit the assistance work and overhead pressing here, of course-big 3 only.


Tuesday:

Deadlift 1x5 100kg = 500kg
Deadlift 1x5 120kg = 600kg
Deadlift 1x1 140kg = 140kg


Thursday: 

Bench 3x5 60kg = 900kg
Bench 5x10 40kg = 2,000kg

Total: 17,290.2 kg/38,118.366 lbs


----------



## Winspear

Deadlifts 2x3 @ 162.5kg, 1x2 @ 162.5kg, 1x1 @ 167.5kg = 1467.5kg
Bench 4x8 @ 72.5kg = 2320kg
Squat 4x8 @ 120kg = 3840kg 
Total = 7627.5kg / 16815.8lbs
Personal total = 14040kg / 30952.9lbs

Site total = 24917.7kg / 54934.1lbs


----------



## MikeH

Deadlifts: 5x10 @ 225 = 11,250 lbs/5104.4 kg

Total = 30,022.1 kg/66,184.1 lbs


----------



## Winspear

Squat 3x3 @ 150kg
Bench 3x3 @ 90kg
Deadlift 4x8 @ 130kg 

Total = 6320kg
Personal total = 20360kg / 44886.1lbs

Site total: 36342.1kg / 80120.6lbs

We are almost there...


----------



## MikeH

Yesterday:
Squats: 5x3 @ 255 = 3825 lbs/1735.5 kg

Total: 83945.6 lbs/38088.3 kg


----------



## MikeH

Bench: 4x8 @ 155 = 4960 lbs/2250.5 kg

Total: 88906.5 lbs/40338.8 kg


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

The process of getting back into training after a hiatus _sucks_, so much low weight but still so grueling 

Monday: 

Bench 40kg 1x5 =200kg
Bench 50kg 1x5 =250kg
Bench 60kg 1x2 =120kg
Bench 50kg 1x10 =500kg
Bench 40kg 2x10 =800kg
-->1,870kg
DL 60kg 1x5 =300kg
DL 80kg 1x5 =400kg
DL 90kg 1x5 =450kg
DL 100kg 1x5 =500kg
DL 120kg 1x1 =120kg
DL 125kg 1x1 =125kg
-->1,895kg
Day total 3,765kg

Friday:

Squat 20kg 2x10 =400kg
Squat 40kg 2x10 =800kg
Day total 1,200kg

Total 4,965kg

Site total: 45, 303.8kg/99,877.8 lbs


----------



## Winspear

Nice  

Todays session:
Deadlift 3x3 @ 167.5kg
Bench 3x8 @ 70kg, 1x12
Squat 4x8 @ 115kg
Total: 7707.5kg / 16992.1lbs 

Personal total = 28067.5kg / 61878.2lbs

Site total: 44049.6kg / 97112.7lbs


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

EtherealEntity said:


> Nice
> 
> Todays session:
> Deadlift 3x3 @ 167.5kg
> Bench 3x8 @ 70kg, 1x12
> Squat 4x8 @ 115kg
> Total: 7707.5kg / 16992.1lbs
> 
> Personal total = 28067.5kg / 61878.2lbs
> 
> Site total: 44049.6kg / 97112.7lbs



Good stuff dude, but that site total can't be right, it's lower than what I posted previously. Surely it should be

Site total: 53,011.3kg / 116,869.9lbs

?


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

edit: double post


----------



## MikeH

Thursday's deadlift session:

4x3 @ 325 lbs = 3,900 lbs/1,769.5 kg

Total: 120,736.9 lbs/54,780.8 kg


----------



## Winspear

Not sure what happened there, thanks for the fix


----------



## Winspear

Today was awesome 

Squats 155kg 2x2 - 620kg
Bench 92.5kg 2x2 - 370kg
Deadlifts 130kg 4x10 - 5200kg
Total 6190kg / 13646.6lbs
Personal total: 34257.5kg / 75524.9lbs

Site total: 60955.3 kg / 134383.4lbs


----------



## MikeH

Might be starting Smolov Jr., so I may have some hefty numbers to put up here soon.


----------



## MikeH

Day 1 of Smolov Jr.
3x8 @ 205
1x5 @ 220
2x2 @ 235
1x1 @ 252.5
= 7212.5 lbs/3272.5 kg

Bench:
3x10 @ 135
= 4,050 lbs/1837.6 kg

= 11,262.5 lbs/5110.1 kg

Total: 145,607.9 lbs/66,065.4 kg


----------



## Winspear

Less than 4 hours to go from "Might", to doing it and posting the result. Doing it right


----------



## MikeH




----------



## Winspear

Deadlifts 2x2 @ 172.5kg
Bench 4x10 @ 70kg
Squats 4x10 @ 115kg
Total 8090kg / 17835.4lbs
Personal total 42347.5kg

Site total : 74155.4kg / 163484.7lbs


----------



## MikeH

3x8 @ 205
1x5 @ 220
2x2 @ 235
1x1 @ 252.5
= 7,212.5 lbs/3,272.5 kg

EDIT: Game plan changed. I was doing the actual Smolov routine, not Jr. I ain't got time for dat.

Smolov Jr. Squat
6x6 @ 220
= 7,920 lbs/3,593.5 kg

Deadlifts
8x5 @ 200
= 8,000 lbs/3,629.8 kg

= 23,132.5 lbs/10,495.8 kg

Total: 186,617.2 lbs/84651.2 kg


----------



## Winspear

Squats 160kg (my current PB) 2x2  = 640kg
Bench 97.5kg 2 reps, 92.5kg 2 reps = 380kg
Deadlifts 130kg 3x5 + 1x12 = 3510kg

I started resetting after each deadlift rep because I feel I'm not training my initial pull for maxes hard enough with touch and go. Jesus that is so much harder and my grip really struggled haha. Piece of cake 12 rep touch and go set at the end..

Total 4530kg 
Personal total 46877.5kg 

Total: 196,611 lbs/89181.2kg


----------



## MikeH

Smolov Jr. (officially day 2)
Squat: 7x5 @ 235 = 8225 lbs/3731.9 kg

Bench: 3x5 @ 135 = 2025 lbs/918.8 kg
3x3 @ 185 = 1665 lbs/755.4 kg

= 11,915 lbs/5,406.1 kg

Total: 208,526 lbs/94,587.3 kg


----------



## MikeH

Last night:

Squat: 8x4 @ 252.5 lbs
= 8,080 lbs/3,666.1 kg

Deadlift: 5x3 @ 275 lbs
= 4,125 lbs/1,871.6kg

= 12,205 lbs/5,537.7 kg

Total: 220,731 lbs/100,125 kg

WE BROKE 100,000 kg already! Now let's do it 1,000 more times.


----------



## Winspear

It's actually 10,000 more times. I thought it was 1,000 when I created the thread too... 
We want a good 50 people involved to have a chance at making this in our lifetime, oops 
Until then, we take it upon ourselves to get stronger_ fast_


----------



## MikeH

So it is...


----------



## Winspear

.... yeah, today was good!
Squat 140kg x3, 165kg x 1 (New PB)
Bench 92.5kg x2,x1,x3
Deadlift 140kg x3, 180kg x 3 (Repping my current PB!)

Total = 2100kg / 4629.7lbs
Personal total = 48977.5kg

225,367.5 lbs/102,225 kg


----------



## MikeH

Squats: 10x3 @ 267.5 lbs
Bench: 5x5 @ 145 lbs
= 11,650 lbs/5,285.8 kg

Total: 237,017.5 lbs/107,510.8 kg


----------



## UnquestionablePresence

Bench: 8x125, 5x125, 5x120 (I hate fatigue) = 2225 lbs/1009.243 kg

...hopefully I can do math...

Total: 239,242.5 lbs/108,518.57 kg


----------



## MikeH

Week 2 of Smolov Jr. Yesterday was a monster. Legs are constantly sore, but I've already seen a small difference in size and definition of my quads and glutes.

6x6 @ 225 = 8,100 lbs/3,675.1 kg

Total: 247,342.5 lbs/112,193.7 kg


----------



## Winspear

I can't wait to try it  (That's a lie)

Today: 
Squat 155kg x 3, x 2
Bench 95kg x 2, x 3 (the slowest grinder of my life - super happy with myself!)
Deadlift 100kg 3x6
Total = 3050kg
Personal total = 52027.5kg

Total: 254069lbs/115,243.7 kg


----------



## vansinn

Jeez! you guys are too competitive 
How does anyone verify your results, hehe 

Why not set a definite timeline, and get it into Guinness:
Crazy bunch of guitarists makes one billion powerlifts within [chosen timeline]!


----------



## MikeH

The amount of time it will take just isn't feasible. Not to mention a super niche thing that literally nobody outside of the website would care about.


----------



## UnquestionablePresence

Squat 245 lbsx8x2 = 3,920 lbs

Wasn't focused this morning at all, and I think I am temporarily burnt out a little. Went light-ish. I'll try to come back here on Tuesday with at least 275x6x2, maybe even a third set. It's kind of hard to do 3 sets of near maximal weight with the time I am given in school, though.


Total: 257,989lbs/117,021.8 kg


----------



## Winspear

Last lifts before some new 1RMs on Saturday!
Bench 3,3,4 @ 92.5kg
Squat 4,4,4 @ 130kg
Total 2485kg
Personal total 54512.5kg



Total: 263,467lbs/119,506.8 kg


----------



## MikeH

Succumbed to a weekend of plans and not hitting the gym, but I used that time as effective rest and hit it hard today.

Squats: 7x5 @ 240
Deadlifts: 7x3 @ 220
= 13,020 lbs/5,907.4 kg

Total: 276,487 lbs/125,414.2 kg

EDIT: Thought I'd see what my personal total was. PICK UP THE SLACK, MOTHER FATHERS! 

Personal total: 130,070 lbs/59,015.4 kg


----------



## MikeH

Squats:
8x4 @ 260
= 8,320 lbs/3,775 kg

Total: 284,807 lbs/129,189.2 kg
Personal: 138,300 lbs/62,790.4 kg


----------



## MikeH

Squats:
10x3 @ 275
= 8,250 lbs/3,743.2 kg

This one was a real challenge last night. Around the 6th or 7th set, I thought I was toast. But I sat down for 5 minutes, drank some water, and finished out the day. By far the most I've ever used as a working set, and it feels awesome. Looking to smash my 315 lb PR in two weeks. (End of the 3 week cycle, then a deload week, then I'll retest my max) Here's a video. If you look in the "Anyone here bench, lift weights, etc.?" thread back about 4 or 5 months, you'll see that my squat was pure shit. Half-depth, terrible form, and not a lot of weight. Now, the only issue I see is my knees need a little more stability, and I have a slight bit of butt wink. Other than that, I'm happy with it.

http://instagram.com/p/s3cr92Qn0L

Total: 293,057 lbs/132,932.4 kg
Personal: 146,550 lbs/66,533.6 kg


----------



## Winspear

That's superb progress man keep it up  
Finally hit my 100kg bench today! Just missed a 167.5kg squat PB. Deadlift was a big struggle again even having taken over 2 weeks off this time. Similar to last time, I pulled my PR for 3 reps with ease 2 weeks ago and couldn't pull 95% today - gonna have to change something up! I know I could've easily hit a 105% PR those 2 weeks ago...

Squat: 160kg
Bench: 90kg , 100kg 
Total: 350kg
Personal total: 54,862.5kg

Total: 293837 lbs/133,282.4 kg


----------



## MikeH

Decided to go in and hit upper body yesterday, as I've more than obviously been neglecting that lately. 

Bench: 4x5 @ 165
= 3,300 lbs/1,497.3 kg

Total: 297,137 lbs/134,779.7 kg
Personal: 149,850 lbs/68,030.9 kg


----------



## MikeH

Last week of Smolov Jr. So ready to be done, so I can test my max. Going to be bold and say I'll definitely get 335, possibly 345.

Squats: 6x6 @ 230
= 8,280 lbs/3,756.8 kg

Total: 305,417 lbs/138,536.5 kg
Personal: 158,130 lbs/71,746.8 kg


----------



## Winspear

Good luck to you! How was Smolov Jr? An adequate taste of the hell that is full Smolov, do you think? 

Hit a double workout today with all my assistance stuff after powerlifts. Brutal. Not recovered from Sunday either haha but it went well aside from deadlifts! Doing defecit and resetting my reps as opposed to touch and go. SO much harder, I need it. 

Squat 140kg 4x4
Bench 85kg 4x4
Deadlift 140kg 14 of goal 24 reps in an assortment of grueling sets 
Total = 5560kg
Personal total = 60422.5kg
Total: 317,678.4 lbs/144,096.5 kg


----------



## musicaldeath

Damn, I just finished the 20 rep squat program and just finished week 1 of Cube Kingpin. Will thow in my week 2 numbers starting tomorrow.


----------



## MikeH

Hit a quick heavy bench day yesterday, as I didn't have time to do squats. (went running trails right after work)

Bench: 1x5 @ 135 (675), 2x3 @ 185 (1,110), 1x2 @ 205 (410), 3x1 @ 220 (660)
= 2,885 lbs/1,295.4 kg

Total: 320,563.4 lbs/145,446.2 kg
Personal: 161,015 lbs/73,055.8 kg


----------



## MemphisHawk

I'll help the cause, but all I have at my house is 2 30 pound kettle bells. I benched with them

2x20 @ 60 (2,400), 1x10 (600)
= 3,000 lbs/1360kg

Total: 323,563.4 lbs / 146,806.2 kg
Personal : 3000 lbs / 1360 kg


----------



## Winspear

Deadlift 3x3 @ 152.5kg
Bench 4x6 @ 77.5kg
Squat 4x6 @ 130kg
Total = 6352.5kg
Personal = 66775kg
Total: 337657 lbs / 153,158.7kg


----------



## MikeH

Had one of the most unrelenting training sessions ever today, and it felt SO. DAMN. GOOD. Pulled a matching PR deadlift AFTER squatting, and without a belt. Last time I hit it was with. Still psyched up from the endorphin rush. The only shitty thing is that I was doing paused deadlifts and ripped one of my calluses off. Doesn't hurt much, but I know my grip suffered big time with every bit of assistance work we did after.

Squats: 7x5 @ 245
= 8,575 lbs
Deadlift: 1x10 @ 165 (1650), 1x5 @ 255 (1275), 2x5 @ 305 (3050), 1x2 @ 355 (710), 1x1 @ 375 ([Beltless PR] 375), 0x0 @ 385 attempt (3" from lockout, grip failed before my body did)
= 7,060 lbs
= 15,635 lbs.

Total: 353,292 lbs/160,295.8 kg
Personal: 176,650 lbs/80,149.7 kg


----------



## MemphisHawk

I did the same 3000 pounds last night with a set of 30 and a set of 20. With the 100KM marathon training I am doing, I probably won't start helping out with bigger numbers until after January

Bench Press Kettle Bells

1x30 @ 60 (1,800lbs), 1x20 (1,200)
= 3,000 lbs/1360kg

Total: 356,292 lbs / 161,655.8 kg
Personal : 6,000 lbs / 2,720 kg


----------



## MemphisHawk

Okay, I did another round today.. I m done! haha.. I'm the runt of the group.
Bench Press Kettle Bells

2x30 @ 60 (3,600lbs), 1x20 (1,200)
= 4,800 lbs/2177.2kg

Total: 361,992 lbs / 163,833 kg
Personal : 10,800 lbs / 4,898.8 kg


----------



## MikeH

It may not seem like a lot of weight to you, but two sets of 30 reps is pretty damn impressive. That's solid muscular endurance right there.


----------



## Winspear

MikeH said:


> It may not seem like a lot of weight to you, but two sets of 30 reps is pretty damn impressive. That's solid muscular endurance right there.





Killer day today!
Squat - 145kg - 4,3,3,2,2,2
Bench - 87.5kg - 3,3,2,2,1,1,1,1,2
Deadlift - 135kg - 6,6,6,6
Total 6960kg

Personal 73735kg
376,534 lbs / 170,793 kg


----------



## MikeH

Totally bombed out last night. My session from Friday wore me down way more than I thought. Only hit half of my squats last night, so I took the time to do some medium weight/heavy volume accessory work.

Squats: 4x4 @ 265
= 4,240 lbs

Total: 380,774 lbs/172,765 kg
Personal: 180,890 lbs/82,073.5 kg


----------



## Winspear

Those days suck (hell, look at my reps above, I was supposed to hit 4x4 ) - but as you said in the other thread, you gave it your all


----------



## MikeH

Took another day off of squatting to prepare for my last day of Smolov Jr. (10x3 @ 280. Yeesh!) Decided to get on the bench today. We have these machines at my gym called Keiser machines, that have attachments that are air powered. What they do is connect to the normal bench barbell and all of the weight is linear air pressure. With standard weights, momentum takes some of the weight off through the middle of the press. These keep it consistent through the entire motion. Definitely an entirely different beast.

Bench: 3x5 @ 160 (2,400), 3x3 @ 185 (1,665), 1x2 @ 205 (410)
=4,475 lbs/2,040.4 kg

Total: 385,249 lbs/174,795.4 kg
Personal: 185,365 lbs/84,103.9 kg


----------



## Winspear

Looked into those machines - seems like it would feel awesome!


----------



## Winspear

Yesterday was strong! 
Deadlifts 4x4 157.5kg
Bench 6 6 6 8 75kg
Squats 6 6 6 7 125kg
Total = 7595kg
Personal = 81330kg

402102lbs/182,390.4kg


----------



## Sebastian

Beginner here  so please excuse my lack of "knowledge" about work outs.

I was wondering if this thread is only limited to "squat, bench, and deadlift" or other exercises involving "lifting" like dumbbells etc. count as well?


----------



## MikeH

Only barbell bench, deadlift, and squat. Those are the "big 3" powerlifting movements.

Finished up Smolov Jr. today, though I did fall two sets short (due to time constraints). Regardless, it's the most weight I've ever repped, and the most sets of said reps. I loved/hated the program. I loved it because I felt stronger, and I actually did get stronger. I hated it because it was ridiculously grueling and destroyed me.  I'm definitely glad I did it, but there's no way in hell I could have done the full 13-week cycle.

Squats:
8x3 @ 277.5
= 6,660 lbs/3,021.8 kg

Total: 391,909 lbs/177,817.2 kg
Personal: 192,025 lbs/87,125.7 kg

Think I'll probably go back to Stronglifts 5x5, and instead of doing barbell rows, doing power cleans. I've never done any sort of Oly lift, so I'm interested to try something new.


----------



## MikeH

Transitioning from Smolov Jr. to The Cube Method. Ready to get on a well rounded PL program now that I've shocked my legs. Today was heavy deadlift day, and it felt great.

Deadlift: 5x2 @ 285 (2,850)
4" Block Pull: 2x4 @ 305 (2,440)
2" Deficit Pull: 3x4 @ 270 (3,240)
= 8,530 lbs/3,870.2 kg

Total: 400,439 lbs/181,687.4 kg
Personal: 200,555 lbs/90,995.9 kg
Broke 200,000 lbs myself!


----------



## Winspear

Nice! Looks like a fun session  
Squats 3x3 @147.5kg
Bench 3x3 @ 90kg (seriously happy with this, every set is always a grind but I am getting a solid consist ant drive now)
Deadlifts 4x8 @ 135kg (  Can I say I do cardio now?  )
Total 6457.5kg 
Personal 87787.5kg / 193538 lbs


Total: 414,789 lbs/ 188,144.9 kg


----------



## Winspear

Did a bunch of 5-7 second held breath pause squats with someone else calling. Brutal 
100kg 3x3
110kg 1x5
1450kg
Personal total: 89237.5kg

Total: 417,985.2 lbs/ 189,594.9 kg


----------



## Winspear

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZIq1tFIKUg&list=UUTJXMoehEPDTsRwme-IpbMQ


----------



## MikeH

Chris Duffin is an absolute monster. Pretty sure he holds the world record squat at 220. First it was 846, I believe. And then he hit a 900 squat raw. Dude is insane.

And today let me know just how badly I've been slacking on upper body.  Bench for reps day, and I surely felt it.

Bench press: 12/10/8 @ 155 = 4,650 lbs
Close-grip bench: 3x3 @ 165 = 1,485 lbs
1" Board Pause Bench: 3x6 @ 145 = 2,610 lbs
= 8,745 lbs/3,967.8 kg

Total: 426,730 lbs/193,616.2 kg
Personal: 209,300 lbs/94,963.7 kg


----------



## MikeH

Switched my bodybuilding and squat days for this week's Cube programming, as I'm lifting at a real powerlifting gym on Saturday and plan on hitting a squat PR of at least 30 lbs. So, unfortunately didn't add to my total, unless we're counting military press, which really isn't in the big 3.


----------



## Winspear

Squat 125kg 6,8,7,5
Deadlift 162.5kg 3x3, 152.5kg 1x3
Total = 5170kg
Personal total = 94407.5kg

Total: 438249 lbs/198786.2 kg


----------



## MikeH

Had an awesome day with the Colerain Barbell gang at Powerstation Gym. Hit a whopping 60 lb. PR squat with no belt and loose knee wraps. My goal was to hit 365 today, and I ended up smashing 375. Which means I matched my deadlift PR&#8230;..which also means I need to test my deadlift again.  I'm super pumped about the PR, and really hoping I get my Air Force ship date for BMT so I can decide whether or not to compete before I leave.

Squat: 75x5 (375), 145x3 (435), 195x3 (585), 235x2 (470), 285x1, 325x1 (PR), 345x1 (PR), 365x1 (PR), 375x1 (PR)
= 3,560
Olympic Squat: 2x5 @ 215
= 2,150
2-second Pause Squat: 3x4 @ 185
= 2,220
= 7,930 lbs/3,598 kg

Total: 446,179 lbs/202,440.6 kg
Personal: 217,230 lbs/98,561.7 kg


----------



## Winspear

Beast!! Gotta catch you up again  Really hoping for 380 in Novembers comp


----------



## Yo_Wattup

According to my math, it should take only 1665 more pages for you guys to reach 1 bil. 
Good luck


----------



## MikeH

EtherealEntity said:


> Beast!! Gotta catch you up again  Really hoping for 380 in Novembers comp



I'm fairly confident that I could hit 395-405 with tight wraps and a belt. My depth was good, and I felt like I had good form. My wraps were so loose that you can see my knee cap slip out at the bottom of the lift.


----------



## MikeH

Some Animal motivation for everyone's beginning to their week.


----------



## MikeH

Also, holy shit at first dude's hamstrings. I didn't know that was a thing!


----------



## Winspear

Woah I had to double take there, I would've thought it was his other leg if the camera angle made that possible 

Just back from the gym, bench was questionable today. I put up a grindy but solid and controlled 3x3 with 90kg last week. Today I barely managed 3x2 with spotting on the second reps! I was doing it in the power rack on a different bench but it felt ok...I also hit the lockout pin press with 140kg last Friday so who knows..I would have thought the recovery was fine but I'll chalk it up to these two variables. Deadlifted before bench which is different too but eh..A bit annoyed as I really wanted a solid one today - only one more bench day left before the bench meet!
Squats were cool 

Squats 3x3 @ 150kg
Bench 3x2 @ 90kg
Deadlift 4x8 @ 130kg
Total = 6050kg
Personal total = 100,457.5kg 

Total = 208,490.6kg / 459,643 lbs


----------



## MikeH

Two PRs in three days? I'm about it. Today was supposed to be explosive deadlifts, but I realized it's probably in my best interest to retest all of my maxes before continuing with regular training, that way I can accurately calculate my percentages for The Cube based on my current strength levels. Finally made it to the 400 club on the deadlift today. Worked my way up slowly, and was actually pretty surprised with the speed coming through my typical sticking point (about 6" off the ground). More motivation, more fuel for the fire. Also, that puts my total past 1,000. 

Deadlift: 1x5 @ 145 (725), 1x3 @ 235 (705), 1x2 @ 325 (650), 1x1 @ 375 (matched beltless PR), 1x1 @ 400 (PR) (2,855)
4" Block pulls: 2x5 @ 265 (2,650)
2" Deficit pulls: 3x8 @ 215 (5,160)
= 10,665 lbs/4,838.9 kg

Total: 470,308 lbs/213,388.4 kg
Personal: 227,895 lbs/103,400.6 kg

100,000+ kg myself


----------



## MemphisHawk

I had to meet some people at the gym this morning before my Ultra-Marathon training run, so I did some light bench press so I would have an excuse to post here. 



1x20 @ 95 (1900lbs / 861.8kg)
1x15 @ 115 (1,725 / 782.4kg)
1x7 @ 135 (945 / 428.6kg)
= 4,570 lbs/2073kg

Total: 474,878 lbs/215,461.4 kg
Personal : 15,370 lbs / 6,971.7 kg


----------



## Winspear

Grats on the PR 

I went back to the bench yesterday. Had to reassure myself that I could hit 90kg for triples, even the day after benching haha. It worked out so I guess it was the different bench and rack setup etc that messed me up!

2x3 @ 90kg = 540kg
Personal total = 100,997.5kg
Total: 476,202 lbs/216,001.4 kg


----------



## Winspear

Forgot I hit a third set on 80kg yesterday too  = 240kg
Pause squats today:
5x5 @ 90kg = 2250kg
Total = 2490kg
Personal total = 103,487.5kg
218,491.4kg/481,691lbs


----------



## MikeH

Heavy bench day yesterday. Tried going for a PR, but neglecting my bench for 4 weeks was not the best idea for that. 

Bench: Bar x7, 135 x5, 185 x3, 225x1, 245 x0, 235 x0
Close-grip bench: 3x2 @ 190
1" 2-second pause bench: 2x5 @ 170
= 4,610 lbs

Total: 486,301 lbs/220,744.7 kg
Personal: 232,505 lbs/105,492.3 kg


----------



## Winspear

Relevent to the thread 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhIPrfAYxbY


----------



## MikeH

This kid trains at my gym. No joke. Saw him squat 365 for 10x3 last week, and he's like 3" shorter than me and probably about the same weight.

EDIT: Oh, and there's a video of him deadlifting 500 for reps. I think he trains later than I do, because I usually don't see him in there. I've only seen him a handful of times.


----------



## Winspear

That's awesome - yeah he's incredibly strong and doing very well! Lots of good videos


----------



## MikeH

I felt like I hadn't fully recovered from hitting my 60 lb squat PR on Saturday, because 250 for reps was killer. After that, I started learning front squats on basically minimal weight, because I've never done them before and wanted to get acclimated to the form before going up in weight. Had one of the old gym veterans who is a former Oly lifter give me a tutorial and tips, plus he watched my form for me, which I was really appreciative of. Gonna definitely keep working on those to get my weight up, and hopefully see some more quad growth and separation.

Squat: 3x8 @ 250
Front squat: 4x5 @ 95, 3x5 @ 115, 2x4 @ 135
Pause squat at parallel: 1x3 @ 245 (I was toasted at this point)
=11,440 lbs/5,190.6 kg

Total: 497,741 lbs/225,835.3 kg
Personal: 243,945 lbs/110,682.8 kg


----------



## Winspear

With an oly lifter coaching you I'm guessing you're using the proper grip? How did you find them? I started with cross grip and moved to strap grip, still having trouble with stability (200lbs 5x5 currently). I don't have the flexibilty for oly grip (which I presume would fix any stability issues) yet.

Deadlift 3x3 @ 165kg
Squat 3x8 @ 120kg
Bench 3x10 @ 60kg 
Total = 6165kg/13591.5lbs
Personal = 109,652.5kg

Total: 511,473 lbs/232,000.3 kg


----------



## MikeH

I honestly don't grip it. I let it rest on my front delts and clavicles. Hold your arms straight out and clench your fists super tight to make sure you don't fall forward. I don't have shit for wrist flexibility, so I can't do Oly grip either. But no hands worked just fine for me.


----------



## Winspear

Today was fairly good 
Squats 152.5kg 3x2
Bench 92.5kg 3,2,1
Deadlifts 4x4 140kg, 2x6 120kg with chains
Total = 5150kg / 11353.8lbs
Personal = 114,802.5kg

Total: 522,827 lbs/237,150.3 kg

Also did a few sets of 5 top-portion squats with 200kg. That feels awesome, really allows you to work on tightness in your core, legs, and feet. Also some top portion bench with 100kg  
Will leave my chest alone now until Sundays bench comp! I reckon with 4 attempts I might just nail the 105..


----------



## MikeH

Came to the realization that my hips are always shooting up in my deadlift. Well, and someone I was lifting with pointed it out as well. So, I'm taking some time to rework my form and sit back into it a bit more, keep my chest forward, and activate my hams and glutes. The last thing I need is a back injury.

Deadlift: 1x10 @ 155, 2x7 @ 245, 1x8 @ 265, 1x5 @ 335 = 8,775
4" Block Pulls: 5x2 @ 305 = 3,050
2" Deficit Pulls: 4x6 @ 245 = 5,880
= 17,705 (The most I've accumulated in one session since starting this. )

Total: 540,532 lbs/245,250.5 kg
Personal: 261,650 lbs/118,716 kg


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Starting program this week (been lifting last few weeks but not tracking bar the sets I remember) so here's Monday

OHP 25kgx5, 30kgx5, 35kgx7=520kg
OHP 20kg 5x10=1,000kg

Total: 543,883 lbs/246,770.5 kg

According to Strength Standards I should be hitting 455kg (1,000lb) total across the big 3 in time for my meet in July provided I stay consistent (thanks Tom for all the advice man)


----------



## Winspear

See you there!


----------



## guitaardvark

Dude, this is an awesome idea. I'll start posting my workouts and we'll get there by next week!


----------



## Winspear

Pause squats 
3x5 100kg
2x2 130kg
Total = 2020kg
Personal = 114,842.5kg
Total: 548,489 lbs/248,790.5 kg


----------



## MikeH

Explosive bench day. Felt good about this, as it gave me a huge pump, and actually started to wear me down with reps, which typically doesn't happen in powerlifting. I usually get gassed after doing 3-4 sets of low reps and high weight.

Bench: 8x3 @ 145 = 3,480
Close-grip: 2x5 @ 155 = 1,550
1" 2-second pause: 3x8 @ 135 = 3,240
= 8,270 lbs

556,759 lbs/252,613 kg
Personal: 269,920 lbs/122,468.2 kg


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Deadlift 1x5 85kg, 1x5 100kg, 1x7 115kg=1,730kg


Total 560,730 lbs/254,343 kg


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Bench 1x5 40kg, 1x5 45kg, 1x8 55kg=865kg
Bench 5x10 30kg=1,500kg

Total 565,944 lbs/256,708 kg


----------



## Oreo-Tan

Bench 100*12, 110*13, 120*12 for an added 4070lbs/1846kg. 

Total 570,014lbs/258,554kg.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Squat 1x5 60kg, 1x5 65kg, 1x8 75kg=1,225kg

Total 572,715 lbs/259,779 kg

>tfw when a competing powerlifter at your gym says your squat form is better than his

feels good man


----------



## MikeH

Heavy squat day.

Squat: 5x2 @ 285 (2,850)
Olympic Squat: 2x1 @ 305 (610)
Paused Box Squat: 2x5 @ 250 (2,500)
Speed Front Squat: 3x3 @ 135 (1,215)
= 7,175 lbs

Total: 579,890 lbs/263,108 kg
Personal: 277,095 lbs/125,723.7 kg


----------



## Oreo-Tan

Endurance day! (In lbs)

3x25 incline press, 55lbs
3x25 flat bench press, 55lbs
3x15 incline dumbell, 20bs
3x20 flat dumbell, 20lbs

Total for today: 10350lbs/4696kg

Total: 267,804kg/590,240lbs


----------



## MikeH

Heavy deadlift day. Switched over to sumo stance for the day, and ended up really liking it.

Deadlift: 5x2 @ 325
4" block pulls: 3x2 @ 345
2" deficit pulls: 3x5 @ 305
Romanian Deadlifts (never done these before): 3x15 @ 90
= 13,945 lbs

Total: 604,185 lbs/274,131.1 kg
Personal: 291,040 lbs/132,050.8 kg


----------



## Winspear

Bench flopped on Sunday, couldn't get my previous PR up for 2 attempts let alone my current or a new PR, damn  Felt good, this remains a mystery to me...

Sunday - Bench 85kg x 2 warmup - 90kg opener
= 260kg
Today -
Squat 1,2,2 @ 157.5kg
Bench 2,3 @ 90kg
Deadlift 5x4 @ 130kg

Gonna throw in the partials I'm doing at the moment because we need all the help we can get 
Pin squat - 2x3 @ 185kg 
Pin press - 3x3 @ 100kg
Going to work both of these down a hole each week for the next 4 weeks with hopes to hit a 102.5kg bench and 172.5kg squat. I'm walking the pin squat back and forth too. Feels good!

Total = 6107.5kg 
Personal = 120,950kg
Total = 280,238.6kg / 617,820lbs


----------



## UnquestionablePresence

I keep forgetting that this thread is a thing. 

Today started off like crap, but when it came time to move iron I couldn't have felt any better for the task at hand. I even did two more sets than I had planned on

Deadlift 4x4x345 lbs: 5520 lbs

Total = 282,742.268 kg / 623,340 lbs


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Deadlift 1x3 95kg, 1x3 110kg, 1x5 120kg=1,215kg

Total = 283,957.3 kg / 626,018.7 lbs

Are we sticking to decimals and if so by what protocol?


----------



## MikeH

kg x 2.204 = lbs
lbs / 2.204 = kg
I've just been rounding to the first decimal point.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

MikeH said:


> kg x 2.204 = lbs
> lbs / 2.204 = kg
> I've just been rounding to the first decimal point.



Alright cool, I have a conversion widget and likewise have been rounding to first decimal.


----------



## Winspear

I just use the google toolbar up above to do all my sums and then type "x kg in lbs" in there and copy it over


----------



## Winspear

Jesus today felt like shit 
Pause squats 4x4 @ 100kg = 1600kg
Personal = 122,550kg

Total = 285557.3 kg / 629546 lbs


----------



## MikeH

Today was a pretty decent day for me.

Bench: 3x7 @ 175
Close-grip Bench: 2x2 @ 190
1" pause off chest: 2x8 @ 155
=6,915 lbs

Total: 636,461 lbs/288,775.4 kg
Personal: 297,955 lbs/135,188.3 kg

Close to 300,000 lbs alone.


----------



## Winspear

Deadlifts went to plan but apart from that yesterday sucked 

Deadlift 167.5kg 2x2
Bench 72.5kg 10,9,4,4 (got pinned for the first time on an attempted 10th rep of the second set )
Squat 120kg 4x4 (I guess pause squats and hitting heavy squats one day late really hit me this week, this was meant to be 4x10 )

Total = 4547.5kg
Personal = 127,097.5kg
Total: 646,666 lbs/293,322.9kg


----------



## MikeH

Just got the entire back of my leg tattooed, so squatting and deadlifting are going to be a huge pain for the next week or so.


----------



## Scruffy1012

Heres my contribution : 

Squat 3x5 @ 120kg + 1x6 125kg = 2550kg
Bench 4x5 @ 85kg = 1700kg
Dead 3x6 @120kg 1x5 125kg 1x4 130kg = 3305kg


Total: 663322.22475lbs/300877.9kg


----------



## MikeH

Hit a PR on sumo today. Started liking it a lot more than conventional, now that I have the form down. Worked up to a single, then dropped down and did 3 different variations for varying sets and reps. Pretty damn spent.

Deadlift: 8x165, 5x255, 4x305, 1x375 (PR), 3x6 @ 275
4" Block Pulls: 2x4 @ 305
2" Deficit Pulls: 4x6 @ 235
= 17,220 lbs

Total: 680,542.2 lbs/308,776 kg
Personal: 315,175 lbs/143,001.4 kg

Broke 300,000 lbs personally.


----------



## Scruffy1012

Focused on Front Squats today, don't usually do it and just starting to really get into.

Front Squat 2 x 20 @ 60kgs 2 x 15 @ 80kgs 1 x 10 @ 90kg = 8,100kgs

Total: 698596.407lbs/316878kg
Personal: 34513.367lbs/15655kg


----------



## Winspear

Good Monday 

Squats: 
160kg , 3 singles
185kg partials, one hole lower than last week. 3+5
100kg pause squats, 4x4

Bench:
95kg 2x2

Deadlifts:
120kg 3x10

Total = 7540kg 
Personal = 134,547.5kg
Total = 324328kg / 715,031lbs


----------



## MikeH

Bench day. Failed on a PR attempt and almost lost my life. Or at least my lungs.  Form started deteriorating, and the bar started traveling towards my feet, causing my wrists to collapse forward. My spot was caught off guard because it happened so fast, so it came down and slammed into the catch bars. Luckily, I sucked my chest in as low as I could, so it only knicked me enough to barely leave a red mark, but it was scary. Got back under it and did some heavy close-grip singles, though. 

Bench: 3x2 @ 190, 1x205, 1x225
Pause 1" off chest: 2x4 @ 175
Close-grip Bench: 2x1 @ 205
=3,380 lbs

Total: 718,411 lbs/325,957.8 kg
Personal: 318,555 lbs/144,534.9 kg


----------



## Winspear

Damn! I've never had a bad accident yet haha, fingers crossed.

Last heavy deadlift day today, now 3 weeks off of them. Worked up to heavy singles.
130kg, 160kg, 170kg, and 175kg.
The 170 flew up and I am very happy with that. The 175 was a bit shaky near the bottom but still a good rep. Left me a bit unconfident about hitting 185 in a few weeks though but we'll see! 

Chain bench 80kg + chains 3x5
Partial bench lower than last week, 100kg 2x3

Total = 2435kg
Personal = 136,982.5kg

328,392.8kg / 723,982lbs


----------



## MikeH

Squats were terrible today. They killed me, and I wasn't even working with near my max. That's what I get for taking last week off, I guess. Tried to compensate by doing at least one extra set on front and paused squats, so I still got lots of work in. Just wasn't feeling great about it.

Squats: 4x3 @ 275
Front Squats: 3x6 @ 135
Paused Box Squats: 4x5 @ 225
= 10,230 lbs

Total: 734,212 lbs/333,127 kg
Personal: 328,785 lbs/149,176.5 kg


----------



## MikeH

Wasn't feeling good about Friday's squat session, so I woke up in a good mood today and decided to go punish myself with some high volume. Tried for as many sets of 8 @ 185 without my form breaking down. Got to 8 and decided to stop, as my lower back was starting to fatigue, which usually leads to me having shitty form. Regardless, I feel like 64 reps at 185 lbs was good. Then I hit some high volume leg curls and extensions, with some lat pulldowns to finish the day. I know it's a bit weird to do back workouts on squat day, but I recently watched a video of Brandon Lilly where he explains that he does lat pulldowns 5-6 days a week, because they're needed in every single power lift. You need them on the descend of your bench, you need them pretty much throughout the entire deadlift, and you need them to keep tight in the squat. Makes a lot of sense, so I'm going to try doing them 2-3 times a week and see how much it helps.

Squat: 8x8 @ 185
= 11,840 lbs

Total: 746,052 lbs/338,499.1 kg
Personal: 340,625 lbs/154,548.5 kg


----------



## Simic

Begginer here, hope you guys don't mind. My contribution today:
Squat: 10x5 @ 50kg

Total: 340,999.1 kg/751,774.33 lbs


----------



## MikeH

Any contribution is good contribution! Welcome aboard.


----------



## Winspear

Welcome 

Squat: 1, 2 (slightly spotted 2nd rep, maybe next week!) @ 160kg
Pause squats: 3x2 @ 120kg
Partial squats: 2x3 @ 185kg. Getting deeper now, I think next week is gonna be tough!!

Bench: 2, 2 @ 95kg 
Partial bench: 2, 1 @ 100kg

Total = 2990kg
Personal = 139,972.5kg
343,989.1kg / 758,366lbs


----------



## MikeH

Deadlift day. Getting way more comfortable with sumo, and I think it's going to be my go-to stance from now on. Just have to get my numbers up to and past my conventional lift.

Deadlift: 4x4 @ 305
2" Deficit Pull: 3x6 @ 285
4" Block Pull: 4x3 @ 335
= 14,030 lbs

Total: 772,396 lbs/350,451.9 kg
Personal: 354,655 lbs/160,914.2 kg


----------



## MikeH

Explosive bench day. Also pressed heavy dumbbells today, because I've never done anything more than 55s decline. Did 65x5, 70x3, 75x4 (I know, weird ), and 85x1. Wanted to shoot for two, but I'm not comfortable with heavy dumbbell press yet, so I played it safe. Shooting for 100s in the next month or so.

Bench: 6x2 @ 155
Close-grip: 2x5 @ 165
Paused 1" off chest: 2x6 @ 145
Drop set after last paused set: 8x145
= 6,410 lbs

Total: 778,806 lbs/353,360.3 kg
Personal: 361,065 lbs/163,822.6 kg


----------



## Simic

Thanks guys! Won't be posting my bench numbers, because I hit flat BB bench press at the end of my workout (focusing on incline DB atm), but I did some sumo deadlifts yesterday 
Sumo deadlift: 5x5 @ 60kg
= 1500kg

Total: 354,860.3 kg/782 333.045 lbs


----------



## Winspear

Last heavy squat day before comp! Finally hit my 160kg double, and moved partials down another pin succesfully

100kg, 120kg, 140kg
160kg x 2

Partials 185kg 2x3

Pause squats 130kg 2x3

Total = 2570kg
Personal total = 142,542.5kg
Forum total = 357,430.3kg / 787,999lbs


----------



## MikeH

Moved deadlifts to last night because of engagement stuff. Shot for a 415 for a 15 lb PR, which was beltless, and my previous PR was with a belt. Got it to the knees and hit a wall. I'll have it in the next 4 weeks, if not more.

Deadlift: 255x5, 305x4x2, 345x1, 355x1, 365x1x2, 415x1 (Failed)
= 5,145 lbs

Total: 793,144 lbs/359,865.7 kg
Personal: 366,210 lbs/166,157 kg

Will be surpassing 800,000 total tonight, if someone doesn't beat me to it.


----------



## MikeH

11/13/14:
Bench felt good today. Hit all of the target reps and then a couple extra. Really excited to do a mock meet in 4 weeks and see where I'm at. After that, I think I'm going to plan for a real meet and become a real powerlifter. Really want to at least hit 245. I'll be very satisfied if I make that.

Bench: 3x5 @ 190
Close-grip Bench: 2x2 @ 200
Pause 1" off chest: 2x4 @ 175
=5,050 lbs

Total: 798,194 lbs/362,157 kg
Personal: 371,260 lbs/168,448.3 kg

Spoke too soon on that 800,000.  Tomorrow for sure! Explosive squat day.


----------



## MikeH

11/14/14:
HA! I did it! Explosive squat day. This was a rough one. Wasn't motivated at all, but still made myself go in and do it.

Squat: 5x2 @ 275
Olympic Squat: 2x1 @ 285
Paused Box Squat: 3x5 @ 245
= 6,995 lbs

Total: 805,189 lbs/365,330.8 kg 
Personal: 378,255 lbs/171,622.1 kg


----------



## Winspear

Adding in my final light lifts this week before the comp!

Squats: 3x5 @ 60kg - 3x3 @ 120kg
Bench: 3x5 @ 50kg - 2x2 @ 85kg
Deadlifts: 3 singles at 130kg

Total = 3460kg
Personal total = 146,002.5kg

368,790.8kg / 813045lbs


----------



## Scruffy1012

Moved back to Japan, struggling to find a good gym/work has completely killed me, had to bring it down a fair bit cause I got no spot and body is still adjusting. Kinda bummed with my last few workouts, hopefully it gets back to normal soon.

Squat 5x5 @ 100kg = 2500kg
Bench 4x6 @ 75kg = 1800kg
Dead 3x6 @110kg 2x5 115kg = 3130kg


Total:376220.8kg / 829424.89lbs
Personal: 50893.71lbs/23085kg


----------



## MikeH

11/17/14:
Deadlifts had me feeling steeee-rong tonight! Exhausted myself and made sure every rep was super explosive and tight. Really convinced that I can try for 415 again in a couple weeks and smash it.

Deadlift: 5x2 @ 285
4" Block Pulls: 3x5 @ 305
2" Deficit Pulls: 3x6 @ 270
= 12,285 lbs

Total: 841,709.9 lbs/381,901 kg
Personal: 390,540 lbs/177,196 kg


----------



## gunshow86de

Haven't posted anything lifting related in a while, been working through some hip and abductor issues on my left leg. First time squatting relatively heavy in a while. I was trying to squat 3 times per week, and I believe that has something to do with my injury (pushing myself without being fully recovered). Anyway, back doing a modified version of Wendler. Today was "heavy" squat and bench day.

Not counting warm up sets;
Squat: 245 x 5, 280 x 5, 315 x 11 on the 5+ set = 6,090 lbs / 2,762 kg
Bench: 190 x 5, 225 x 5, 250 x 10 on the 5+ set = 5,950 lbs / 2,699 kg

Personal Total = 12,040 lbs / 5,461 kg (hope I did that right, it was a long day at work staring at accounting spreadsheets )

Total: 853,749.9 lbs/387,362.3 kg


----------



## MikeH

Heavy bench day. Didn't feel much fatigue or pump from heavy singles, which I suppose is actually a good thing. 3 more weeks until I retest maxes, and I'm hoping for that 245 or more. Also, doing lat pulldowns 4 times a week has made me stronger in the bottom of my lift, so I'm glad that's working well.

Bench: 5x185, 2x200, 1x205, 1x210, 7x175
= 2,965 lbs

Total: 856,714.9 lbs/388,709.1 kg
Personal: 393,505 lbs/178,541.3 kg


----------



## MikeH

Went in for some accessory work today and jumped under the bar for some light weight/high rep bench.

Bench: 3x10 @ 135, 2x10 @ 155, 1x10 @ 165
= 8,800

Total: 865,514.9 lbs/392,701.9 kg
Personal: 402,305 lbs/182,534 kg

Broke 400,000 lbs.


----------



## gunshow86de

Yesterday was heavy OHP and deadlift day for me. Since it looks like we're only counting the "Big Three," I'll only count the deadlift sets (minus the warmups).

265 x 5, 305 x5 and 350 x 8 on the 5+ set (beltless, using straps cause I've seen too many bicep tear videos on Youtube to do long sets with alternate grip )

Total: 871,164.9 lbs / 395,264.7 kg
Personal: 17,690 lbs / 8,023.8 kg

Friday is my lower body assistance work day (this week it's front squats and RDL's). And Saturday is bro-day, and yes, I will be curling in the squat rack.


----------



## MikeH

Strong day today. Even though it doesn't count here, I hit a PR on leg press at 720 for 2 reps. feelsgoodman.jpg Squats were at the same weight as they were two weeks ago for heavies, but this time for reps. It was brutal. The sets of 5 were solid, but the Oly squats were a nightmare.

Squats: 3x5 @ 305
Oly Squats: 2x1 @ 325
Paused Box Squats: 2x5 @ 285
Front Squats: 2x10 @ 175
= 11,575 lbs

Total: 882,739.9 lbs/400,517.2 kg
Personal: 413,880 lbs/187,785.8 kg

EDIT: Forgot front squats.


----------



## Winspear

Great competition yesterday! 
Took 2nd place in 74kgs despite it being open age, and set a squat PB + regional squat record for 74kg juniors. Now time to gain some weight!

Warmed up to 145kg/80kg/150kg and hit 8 out of 9 attempts at:
Squat: 155kg / 162.5kg / 167.5kg
Bench: 85kg / 92.5kg / Failed 95kg
Deadlift: 160kg / 165kg / 167.5kg
Competition total = 427.5kg

Very tough pauses on the bench and I don't think I was tight enough which let me down. I should have hit at least 5kg more. 
I am realising with everything that has happened in the past year how much my deadlift is affected by a true max squat in competition format. I could triple rep that deadlift in training on a heavy deadlift day. I guess it's nothing to worry about or fix and just means I have a strong squat? 

Personal total = 147,532.5kg
Total = 402,047.2kg / 886,362lbs
Let's smash that 1m lbs by Christmas


----------



## gunshow86de

Squat and Bench day (at Wendler percentages);

Squat - 260x3, 300x3, 335x7
Bench - 205x3, 235x3, 265x6

Total: 893,297 lbs / 405,192.90 kg (side note; I like how we're passive aggressively switching the order of lbs and kgs  )
Personal: 24,625 lbs / 11,169.5 kg


----------



## Winspear

gunshow86de said:


> I like how we're passive aggressively switching the order of lbs and kgs  )



I wondered how long it would take somebody to comment 

Some light deadlifts today 
3x7 @ 90kg = 1890kg 
Personal = 149422.5kg
Total: 407,082.9kg /  897,464 lbs


----------



## MikeH

Deadlifts did not feel great today. Just wasn't in there mentally. Regrouping with some food and some rest. I've also decided to compete in the SPF No Retreat, No Surrender meet on February 21st, 2015. I believe I'm going to run another cycle of The Cube Method 10 weeks out. Excited and anxious about my first meet, and ready to get some official numbers on the board.

Deadlifts: 3x3 @ 330
4" Block Pulls: 3x3 @ 345
2" Deficit Pulls: 2x5 @ 285
= 8,925

Total: 906,389 lbs/411,247.3 kg
Personal: 422,805 lbs/191,835.3 kg


----------



## MikeH

Explosive bench day. Been experimenting with grip width to find my strongest point of leverage. Seems like bringing my hands in to where the outside of my hand barely touches the edge of the knurling helps me get it off the bottom better, but not so much mid-press.

Bench: 5x2 @ 165
Close-grip Bench: 3x5 @ 175
1" Pause Off Chest: 2x5 @ 155
= 5,825 lbs

Total: 912,214 lbs/413,890.2 kg
Personal: 428,630 lbs/194,478.2 kg


----------



## Winspear

Good push session! The higher reps with really focussed feel are fun. Gonna have some serious volume and frequency over the next few months!
Beltless pause squats 3x7 90kg
Front squat 3x7 60kg
Bench 3x7 65kg
Close grip bench 3x7 50kg
Total = 5565kg
Personal = 154987.5kg

419,455.2kg / 924,740lbs


----------



## MikeH

DOUBLE SQUAT PR TODAY! Went out to Colerain Barbell for a Lift & Lunch today and decided to shoot for a squat PR, and hit not one, but two. First was a 405, which I think was more of a mental challenge than physical, because I was able to move up and hit 420! Wasn't super happy about the 420, as I unracked it too hard and made the bar jump off of my shoulders, which made me a bit unstable. Though, I'm happy that I could identify the problem when it happened and know that I can hit it solid the next time I try. Also threw in some deadlifts up to a 90% single. Really need to buckle down and get my deadlift and bench up to par, as my squat is now higher than my deadlift, which is a little disheartening.  After that I came back to my gym to hit some quick accessory work and get a nice leg pump going.

Squat: 7x150, 5x200, 3x230, 2x290, 1x330, 1x405 (PR), 1x420 (PR)
= 4,475 lbs
Deadlift: 7x135, 4x225, 2x315, 1x365
= 2,840 lbs

= 7,315 lbs

Total: 932,055 lbs/422,892.5 kg
Personal: 435,945 lbs/197,797.2 kg


----------



## Winspear

I feel you on the deadlift pain haha! Really need to get mine up. Grats on the awesome PR 

Deadlifts 3x7 100kg
2100kg
Personal 157087.5kg
424,992.5kg / 936,948lbs


----------



## gunshow86de

Catching up from last Wednesday;

Deadlift - 285x3, 330x3, 370x8 (with belt and straps)

Today's:
Squat - 280x5, 315x3, 355x5 (I think my legs had energy/strength for at least 2 more reps, but I lost tension in my upper back and the bar started sliding too low on me)
Bench - 225x5, 250x3, 280x5


Total: 949,148 lbs / 430,526.3 kg
Personal: 36,825 lbs / 16,703.33 kg


----------



## gunshow86de

Deadlift Day;

305x5, 350x3, and 390x8 (beltless, with straps)

That's a new PR, and decided to record it just to check my form*



*be a narcissist 

I think I could have pulled another rep or two, but I was getting that "pec pinch" pretty bad around rep 6 (you can see me make a face ). 

Total: 954,843 lbs / 433,109.5 kg
Personal: 42,520 lbs / 19,286.75 kg


----------



## MikeH

Deload weeks are boring as hell.

Bench: 3x8 @ 95 = 2,280
Squat: 3x8 @ 120 = 2,880
Deadlift: 3x8 @ 135 = 3,240
= 8,400

Total: 963,243 lbs/437,043.1 kg
Personal: 444,345 lbs/201,608.4 kg


----------



## MikeH

Another PR!  Pulled a 415 deadlift tonight. Tried 435 twice, but I need to get my belt instead of using the shitty velcro gym belts. Broke it off the ground both attempts, but my back started to round and I dropped them. Regardless, still happy about my PR! 

Deadlift: 165x10, 255x8, 325x4, 375x1, 415x1 (PR)
=5,780 lbs

Total: 969,023 lbs/439,665.6 kg
Personal: 450,125 lbs/204,230.9 kg


----------



## MikeH

12/8/14:
Retested bench today only to be slightly disappointed. Max rep has not moved from 230. Hit it once, couldn't hit 235. Though, I say slightly disappointed because I'm 11 weeks out from competition and can make sure that this training cycle has adequate focus on increasing my press numbers.

Bench: 8x95, 10/8/6x135 (the 10 and 8 were after max attempt), 2x185, 1x230, 2x1x235 (missed)
= 4,600 lbs

12/10/14:
Having a really hard time staying motivated to go to the gym right now. Things with my lady are not going well, and it's taken its toll on me pretty hard. Eating less, sleeping way less. I'm really focusing on working things out there, so I'm hoping for the best. Hit some heavy sumos last night, but that pretty much killed me, so I did a small bit of accessory work and went home.

Deadlift: 6x2 @ 325
= 3,900 lbs

Total: 977,523 lbs/443,522.2 kg
Personal: 458,625 lbs/208,087.6 kg


----------



## MikeH

Today went much better both in the gym and at home, so I got a solid day in. Crushed my legs with some squat volume.

Squats: 8x3 @ 265
Oly Squats: 2x3 @ 285
Paused Box Squats: 3x8 @ 245
= 13,950

Total: 991,473 lbs/449,851.6 kg
Personal: 472,575 lbs/214,417 kg


----------



## MikeH

One of the benefits of working for a fitness supplement company is your boss being totally fine with you taking some time after lunch to get smash some weights in the gym downstairs. Didn't spend more than 25 minutes downstairs, as we were a little busier than usual on a Friday. Did get some high rep/low weight benching in, though.

Bench: 12/10/8 @ 135
= 4,050 lbs

Total: 995,523 lbs/451,689.2 kg
Personal: 476,625 lbs/216,254.5 kg


----------



## Winspear

Good going  I've been having a hard time training too. Generally really busy (and ill at the moment). Whenever I can't give something my all I prefer to just not bother at all - so I'm taking the rest of the year off  Roll on new year!


----------



## MikeH

Deadlifts today. Picked up a new partner as well. A good friend of mine who has been in and out of the gym the past year said he was really interested in powerlifting, so I had him come train with me tonight. For someone who has never deadlifted, his technique was actually pretty admirable. Hips were shooting up a little bit fast, but his back was tight, chest was up, and lats engaged. I feel like if he puts his mind to it, he'll definitely see some progress. He's only in the 130 lb range, and pulled 260 for 4 singles tonight. I was impressed. As for me:

Deadlift: 8x3 @ 260
4" Block Pulls: 2x5 @ 280
2" Deficit: 2x5 @ 240
= 11,440 lbs.

Total: 1,006,963 lbs/456,879.8 kg
Personal: 488,065 lbs/221,445.1 kg

Broke that 1 million pound milestone!


----------



## gunshow86de

To celebrate my vacation starting, I'm going to be testing my 1RM's the rest of the week.

Excited to find out if I've been making dem gains or not.


----------



## MikeH

Heavy bench day. Rushed my sets because of a company Christmas party, but I'm happy with the results.

Bench: 5x2 @ 190
Close-grip: 2x2 @ 205
1" Pause: 2x5 @ 175
= 4,470 lbs

Total: 1,011,433 lbs/458,907.9 kg
Personal: 492,535 lbs/223,473.2 kg


----------



## MikeH

Today made me realize just how awful rep days are. There's a very obvious reason why I'm a powerlifter.  Need to work on my muscular endurance big time.

Squat: 8/7/7 @ 285
Oly Squat: 2x3 @ 305
Paused Box Squat: 2x6 @ 265
= 11,280 lbs

Total: 1,022,713 lbs/464,025.9 kg
Personal: 503,815 lbs/228,591.2 kg

500,000 lbs for my personal total.  I believe if we try really hard, we can hit the 500,000 kg mark before New Years!


----------



## Simic

Been out of the gym for a few weeks because of school and an ilness and I figured what better way to get back into lifting than to do squat, bench and dlift on the same day.

Squat: 5/5/10 @ 60kg + 3 @ 70kg
Bench: 9/6/5 @ 60kg
Deadlift: 10/10/10 @ 60kg
=4410kg

Total: 468,435.9kg/1,032,724.38 lbs


----------



## MikeH

Woke up at 4:30 this morning to go train. This week is filled with Christmas visits, but I'm not sacrificing my training. Where there's a will, there's a way.

Deadlift: 3x10 @ 285
4" Block Pulls: 2x6 @ 305
2" Deficit Pulls: 2x6 @ 265
= 15,390 lbs

Total: 1,048,114.4 lbs (damn you Europeans )/475,551 kg
Personal: 519,205 lbs/235,574 kg


----------



## Winspear

Epic progress!! Can't wait to get back in the gym. I'm going to get membership at a more regular gym near my current one too in the new year. It's very cheap and has 24/7 access. Will definitely help me fit in another one or two sessions a week given my gym closes at 9pm and my waking hours are thoroughly retarded 
Just received this pic of my recent squat PB - 167.5kg / 369lbs @ 72.5kg / 160lbs bodyweight


----------



## MikeH

Hit a bench PR yesterday! Only 5 lbs, but 5 lbs is 5 lbs. Training has been a bit off this week, which will continue into next week due to the holidays, but I'm ready to get things back on schedule in a big way.

Bench: 135x7, 185x3, 235x1 (PR), 5x5 @ 135 (legs raised and crossed)
= 5,110 lbs

Total: 1,053,224.4 lbs/477,869.5 kg
Personal: 524,315 lbs/237,892.5 kg


----------



## MikeH

Heavy squats felt good today. I can tell I'll be hitting a PR at my meet for sure.

Squats: 5x2 @ 320
Olympic Squats: 2x1 @ 340
Paused Box Squats: 2x5 @ 300
= 6,880 lbs

Total: 1,060,104.4 lbs/480,991.1 kg
Personal: 531,195 lbs/241,014.1 kg


----------



## MikeH

Heavy deadlift day with a sumo PR. Haven't pulled a sumo max in a few months, which I figured I need to do, since I plan on pulling sumo in my meet. 20 lbs over my last one, and it was after pulling 3x2 at 340. If I hadn't squatted heavy yesterday and went at it fresh today, I would have matched my conventional and then some. Will be happy to see what I can do on meet day.

Deadlift: 7x255, 3x305, 2x3 @ 340, 1x365, 1x395 (PR)
2" Block Pulls: 2x2 @ 375
2" Deficit Pulls: 1x5 @ 325
=8,625 lbs

Total: 1,068,729.4 lbs/484,904.4 kg
Personal: 539,820 lbs/244,927.4 kg


----------



## MikeH

Edit: Double post


----------



## MikeH

Bench felt solid today. It was rep day, and I hit my target reps with 5 lbs more than the program calls for on each lift, mostly because I'm lazy and don't feel like searching for 2.5 lb plates. Burnt myself out with some incline barbell bench at the end as well.

Bench: 3x6 @ 185
Close-grip: 2x4 @ 195
Paused 1" off chest: 2x6 @ 175
Incline Bench: 3x10 @ 135, 5x165
= 11,865 lbs

Total: 1,080,594.4 lbs/490,287.9 kg
Personal: 551,685 lbs/250,310.8 kg

Guess I'm just keeping this thread alive myself.  COME ON! LESS THAN 10,000 KG AND WE'LL REACH 500,000 BY NEW YEARS!


----------



## MikeH

Squats and deads today. Heavy singles for deadlifts and explosive beltless/wrapless squats, with some front squats thrown in.

Squat: 5x2 @ 281
Front Squat: 3x5 @ 165
Deadlift: 10x135, 10x225, 6x295, 2x1x365
= 11,385 lbs

Total: 1,091,979.4 lbs/495,453.4 kg
Personal: 563,070 lbs/255,476.4 kg


----------



## MikeH

Extra leg work, plus some upper-body work today because I was feeling motivated.

Squats: 3x10+5 @ 185
Bench: 3x10 @ 135
= 10,525 lbs

1,102,504.4 lbs/500,228.9 kg
573,595 lbs/260,251.8 kg

500,000 kg hit! 
Only 2,000x our current numbers and we'll reach our goal!


----------



## MikeH

Training sumo exclusively for the past 5-6 weeks had me yearning for conventional. I was planning on pulling sumo at the meet, but now I'm not sure. All of my working sets were conventional and it felt really great. I think the prior sumo training strengthened my hips a ton.

Deadlift: 6x2 @ 285
5" Block Pulls: 2x5 @ 325
3" Deficit Pulls: 3x4 @ 265
= 9,850 lbs

Total: 1,112,354.4 lbs/504,698 kg
Personal: 583,445 lbs/264,721 kg


----------



## Winspear

Back in the gym 

Squats 100kg - 6 x 4
Front squats 70kg - 6 x 3
Bench 70kg - 4 x 4 
Total = 4780kg
Personal 161867.5kg
Total: 1,122,889.5lbs/509,478 kg

Might try some sumos tomorrow - joining a second gym that's 24/7 so I can train at mad hours


----------



## MikeH

Due to some more pressing financial responsibilities that have come up, I have to pass on my upcoming meet. I'll be competing April 18th, so all is not lost. It does give me more time to experiment with some programming changes to try to add to my bench and deadlift numbers. Also going to start doing some supra-maximal lifts. Started doing that today with some pin presses.

Bench: 3x2 @ 205
Close-grip Bench: 3x1 @ 215
Pause 1" off chest: 2x3 @ 185
Pin Press: 2x3 @ 225
= 4,335 lbs

Total: 1,127,224.5 lbs/511,444.8 kg
Personal: 587,780 lbs/266,687.8 kg


----------



## MikeH

Got my Inzer 10mm Lever Belt and my 2.5m True Black wraps! So, naturally, I had to hit some heavy squats. These things are magic. Hit two set/rep PRs on my first use.

Squat: 7x135, 4x225, 2x275 3x5 @ 325 (PR), 2x3 @ 345 (PR)
Pause Squats: 3x4 @ 225
= 12,040 lbs

Total: 1,139,264.5 lbs/516,907.7 kg
Personal: 599,820 lbs/272,150.6 kg


----------



## MikeH

1/10/15:
Felt strong today, so I went kind of all over the place. I went to the legendary Samson's Gym in Hamilton, OH with an old buddy. Worked my deadlift up to a 405 single, and then missed 425 for a PR on a technical error. I lost balance and started hitching to compensate, which made the bar travel away from me and I dropped it. Also hit two rep PRs. The first was a squat double at 365, and then a strict press double at 165.

Deadlifts:
10x135
6x225
4x315
2x365
1x405
Miss x425

Squats:
7x135
5x225
3x315
2x365 (PR)
Miss x405

Strict overhead press:
5x135
2x165 (PR)
3x3x155 (PR)
= 10,835 lbs

Total: 1,150,099.5 lbs/521,823.7 kg
Personal: 610,655 lbs/277,066.7 kg

600,000 personal total.


----------



## MikeH

Deadlifting so soon after missing a PR was a horrible idea. Powered through my regular sets, but had to knock down the weight on the accessory stuff. Back was absolutely shot.

Deadlift: 3x4 @ 320
4" Block Pulls: 2x6 @ 245
2" Deficit Pulls: 2x8 @ 185
= 9,740 lbs

Total: 1,159,839.5 lbs/526,243 kg
Personal: 620,395 lbs/281,485.9 kg


----------



## Winspear

Feeling pretty good, strength is coming back fast though the weights are still super low right now! My club just signed up for a comp in April

Squats:
2x5 @ 50kg
1x5 @ 80kg
1x5 @ 110kg
3x5 @ 120kg

Bench:
1x6 @ 60kg
80kg - 3, 2

Deadlifts:
1x8 @ 100kg
3x6 @ 130kg

Total = 7150kg
Personal 169,017.5kg
Total = 533,393 kg / 1,175,929 lbs


----------



## MikeH

1/13/15:
Felt much better today. Hit it hard, and also implemented some HIIT in preparation for the military, as that is coming sooner into focus. Going to start incorporating mobility work and cardio every day to get myself into top physical condition for BMT. 

Explosive Bench: 6x2 @ 165
Close-grip Pause Bench: 2x6 @ 175
1" Pause off chest: 3x6 @ 155
Incline Speed Bench: 3x12 @ 95
= 10,290 lbs

Total: 1,186,219 lbs/538,211.9 kg
Personal: 630,685 lbs/286,154.7 kg


----------



## MikeH

Tried out some Anderson squats on Friday. If you don't know what they are, they're essentially the block pull of squats. Set the bar on your catch bars to where you're doing roughly a 1/2 squat with supra-maximal weights. My single rep max for squats is 420, but I worked my way up to 545 for a double on these. They help your lockout strength and help you adapt to holding heavier weights on your back to start moving up in your 1RM.

Squat: 3x2 @ 365, 2x1 @ 375
Anderson Squats: 7x375, 5x405, 5x455, 5x500, 2x545
= 13,455 lbs

Total: 1,199,674 lbs/544,316.7 kg
Personal: 644,140 lbs/292,259.5 kg


----------



## Winspear

Yeah, I love those. Gradually working them down a pin each week is fun! I love how solid they feel in the core and quads.

Fridays sesh!
Squats: [email protected], 1x10 @ 100kg
Deadlift: [email protected]
Bench: [email protected]
Total = 5260kg
Personal = 174,277.5kg

549 576.7kg / 1,211,267lbs


----------



## Winspear

Going to have to give up my hopes of lean gains for now, time to stuff my face and get fat, I can't deal with this weakness 

Squats:
132.5kg , 2 2 2 1
110kg , 3 2
60g , 13 9

Bench:
60kg 8
70kg 8 4 4 3

Deadlifts:
130kg 8 8 6 6

Total = 8247.5kg
Personal = 182 525 kg
557,824.2kg / 1,229,444.5lbs


----------



## MikeH

Leanness is for weenies and crossfitters. 

Deadlift singles today with a burnout set at the end. Also upped my reps/sets for accessory work. Pump game strong.

Deadlifts:
10x165
7x255
3x305
2x325
1x360
1x370
1x380
4x320
= 7,390 lbs

Total: 1,236,834.5 lbs/561,177.2 kg
Personal: 651,530 lbs/295,612.5 kg


----------



## Ibanezsam4

MikeH said:


> Leanness is for weenies and crossfitters.










Rugby represent!!!


----------



## MikeH

That's not really "lean" in my opinion. This is lean.





Visible striations, well-defined abs, and crazy vascularity. A couple of those guys just look skinnyfat to me.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

MikeH said:


> That's not really "lean" in my opinion. This is lean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visible striations, well-defined abs, and crazy vascularity. A couple of those guys just look skinnyfat to me.



if by skinny you mean 220lbs hahaha its a different life when you need 4000-5000 calories a day to perform at that level. you want fat stores because of the amount of running and effort. Buzzfeed had a better list of fit rugby players but it would've been too "no homo" 'mirin and derailed the thread


----------



## MikeH

Not knocking them at all. Because I guarantee they could all obliterate me. 

Rep bench day. It really annoys me how easily I hit 205 for 3 triples and can't hit 240 for a single. Working hard on pauses off the chest, as that is my weakest point.

Bench:
7x135
3x5 @ 185
3x3 @ 205 (Close-grip)
3x7 @ 165 (Pause off chest)
3x10 @ 135 (feet raised and crossed)
= 13,080 lbs

Total: 1,249,914.5 lbs/567,111.8 kg
Personal: 664,610 lbs/301,547.2 kg


----------



## Winspear

If they are skinny fat then I must be obese  Really gonna hammer the farmers walks (the only form of cardio I do ) this year and hope I can look a little better haha. 
With 205 for 3x3 I would not expect a max over 230 dude - maybe 235 at a push?


----------



## Winspear

Hammered a lot of squats yesterday with some partials to try and get used to the heavy weight again. Still about 20kg short on everything. I can't believe that can happen after just 3 weeks off and still be the case after 3 weeks training 

140kg 1, 1 (should have been easy triples at least!! I think I could've maxed 150kg tops..)
130kg 2, 2
100kg, 5, 8, 3
Partials 160kg 8, 180kg 5 5 5
Total 6380kg
Personal = 188,905kg

573,491.8 kg / 1,263,976 lbs


----------



## MikeH

After almost a week of not lifting, I hit the weights (and the cardio) super hard yesterday.

Bench: 15/10/5x135, 8x185
Squat: 15/10/5x185
Deadlift: 5x5 @ 295
4" Block Pulls: 3x3 @ 315
2" Deficit Pulls: 2x8 @ 245
= 25,210 lbs (New personal record!)

Total: 1,289,186 lbs/584,930.1 kg
Personal: 689,820 lbs/312,985.5 kg


----------



## MikeH

Missed logging a few days, so here's all of it. Also hit a bench PR yesterday. Two singles at 245.

Bench: 3x10 @ 135, 3x5 @ 165, 2x3 @ 185, 1x225, 2x1 @ 245 (PR)
Close-grip: 3x5 @ 195
Squat: 3x10 @ 135, 2x5 @ 225, 12x275
Deadlift: 3x14 @ 135, 2x10 @ 225, 3x3 @ 315, 2x365
Block Pulls: 3x6 @ 275
Deficit: 2x8 @ 225
= 43,160 lbs

Total: 1,332,346 lbs/604,512.7 kg
Personal: 732,980 lbs/332,568.1 kg


----------



## MikeH

Hit some heavy 4s on squats, then did a couple light sets of sumo pulls. Gonna swim today and then avoid the weights, as my physical for the Air Force is Thursday.

Squat: 10x135, 7x225, 3x275, 3x315, 3x4 @ 335
Deadlift: 14x165, [email protected] 255
= 16,125 lbs

Total: 1,348,471 lbs/611,828.9 kg
Personal: 749,105 lbs/339,884.3 kg


----------



## MikeH

Started my 10-week-out training cycle this morning. Also didn't count my Saturday lifts (which included a PR deadlift), so I'm adding those too.

Saturday:
Deadlift: 10x135, 8x185, 6x225, 3x315, 1x385, 1x425 (PR)
Squat: 7x145, 5x235, 4x285, 3x325, 2x375, 1x425(miss)

Today:
Deadlift: 5x2 @ 325
3" Block Pull: 3x3 @ 345
= 17,345 lbs

Total: 1,365,816 lbs/619,698.7 kg
Personal: 766,450 lbs/347,754.1 kg


----------



## MikeH

High rep bench day today. Endurance is where I need the most work, so I tried making this as challenging as possible with minimal rest between sets. The pump was stupid.

Bench: 10x95, 5x135, 12/10/10 @ 165
Close-grip: 10/10/8 @ 175
2-second pause: 3x6 @ 155
= 14,595 lbs

Total: 1,380,411 lbs/626,320.8 kg
Personal: 781,045 lbs/354,376.1 kg


----------



## Winspear

Back in the gym solid after my house move now and figured the quickest way back to my old strength would be through a couple of runs of Smolov Jr for bench and squat 
Given I am at least 20kg short on my squat max right now, I programmed Smolov off of lower maxes. Hit the first day yesterday with the following;

Squats 6x6 @ 100kg
Bench 6x6 @ 60kg

Squats were hell and I knew they would be after the first set. The fact I am weak enough to almost struggle with 6 reps at 100kg is awful  However I finished the 6 sets, threw up metal, and then went on to do the bench very easily. Looking forward to 7x5 tomorrow!

Total = 5760kg
Personal = 194,665kg

360136.1kg / 793,740lbs


----------



## MikeH

You're going to hate your life. Godspeed.


----------



## Winspear

You're not wrong 

Squats 7x5 @ 105kg
Bench 7x5 @ 65kg
Total = 5950kg
Personal = 200,615kg

366086.1kg / 806853.7lbs


----------



## MikeH

I definitely developed a love/hate with it. Hated it because of how taxing it was on my body. Loved it because I got strong as shit. Increased my squat max by about 40 lbs.


----------



## MikeH

Hit some heavy squats Friday, deadlifts for volume and heavy bench on Saturday, then some explosive deadlifts yesterday.

Friday:
Squat: 10x135, 5x185, 3x225, 2x275, 6x3 @ 315
Paused Box Squats: 3x6 @ 335

Saturday:
Bench: 7x135, 4x185, 2x2 @ 225 (paused), 1x250 (PR)
Close-grip Bench: 2x5 @ 195, 3x4 @ 205
Deadlift: 14x135, 10x225, 5x5 @ 275

Monday:
Deadlift: 10x165, 8x3 @ 265
2" Deficit: 3x6 @ 245

= 45,880 lbs.

Total: 1,452,099.8 lbs/658,847.5 kg
Personal: 826,925 lbs/375,192.8 kg

TOM, YOU ADDED YOUR TOTAL TO MY PERSONAL. YOU'RE FUCKING UP THE FLOW.


----------



## MikeH

All kinds of volume today.

Bench: 10x135, 4x8 @ 165
Close-grip: 3x6 @ 175
Paused/Legs raised: 2x10 @ 135
= 12,480 lbs

Total: 1,464,579.8 lbs/664,509.9 kg
Personal: 839,405 lbs/380,855.3 kg


----------



## MikeH

2/22/15:
Worked up to two heavy singles on squats. Hit a raw PR of 365 with no wraps, then up to 405 twice with wraps. Undernourished, so I felt like crap afterwards.

Squat: 10x135, 7x185, 5x225, 3x275, 1x315, 1x365 (no wraps PR), 1x390, 2x1x405
High-bar squats: 2x10 @ 185

2/23/15:
Hell of a morning that resulted in 3 deadlift PRs.

Deadlift: 10x165, 7x255, 5x325, 2x375, 1x405 (beltless PR), 1x435 (PR), 1x440 (PR)
2" Deficit: 2x10 @ 255

= 22,365 lbs.

Total: 1,486,944.8 lbs/674,657.4 kg
Personal: 861,770 lbs/391,002.7 kg


----------



## AliceLG

You are all fvcking animals. I'm a skinny, small guy just getting into lifting. I've been working out slowly up to these numbers for the last 4 months. Here's my grain-of-sand contribution 

Deadlift (in Kg)

Warm-ups:
3x50
3x70
4x80
4x90

Down to business:
4x95 x3
4x100 x2

Grand total of 2980 Kg

Total: 1,493,934.7 lbs/677,637.4 kg


----------



## MikeH

Hey, we all started somewhere. I was doing less than you a year ago. Just be consistent, eat a ton of protein, and sleep. You'll see results.


----------



## AliceLG

MikeH said:


> Hey, we all started somewhere. I was doing less than you a year ago. Just be consistent, eat a ton of protein, and sleep. You'll see results.



Sleeping is usually the issue. I have a 1-hour door-to-door commute and start at 7:30 

Yesterday I did squats. Here's the tally:

3x30
3x40
2x 3x50
3x52.5
3x55
3x57.5 (PR )

All in all 1005 Kg

Total: 1,496,150.4 lbs/678,642.4 kg


----------



## MikeH

Accounting for two days here.

Bench: 10x135, 5x185, 3x205, 2x230 (2-rep PR)
Leg-raised Bench: 2x8 @ 165, 2x5 @ 185
Deadlift: 10x135, 12x225, 6x315, 4x2 @ 365
= 16,700 lbs

Total: 1,512,850.4lbs/686,411.3 kg
Personal: 878,470 lbs/398,579.9 kg


----------



## AliceLG

Deadlifts yesterday:

3x45
3x60
3x80
3x90
3x95
3x100
3x105 (PR)

for 1725 Kg

Total: 1,517,080.85lbs/688,136.3 kg


----------



## MikeH

Did some deadlift reps last night. That shit is too much like cardio. 

Deadlifts: 10x135, 10x225, 3x8 @ 275
4" Deficit: 4x5 @ 225
= 14,700 lbs

Total: 1,531,781 lbs/695,000.5 kg
Personal: 893,170 lbs/405,249.5 kg


----------



## AliceLG

Squats yesterday, higher rep count.

6x20
6x30
6x40
6x45
2x 6x50
= 1410 Kg

Total: 1,535,322,3 lbs/696,410.5 kg


----------



## Millul

Adding it all up is too much work I think...

On Tuesday:

Deadlift
50x5
70x5
90x5
110x5
120x5
125x5
130x5
135x5

SQUAT - 3" pause at bottom
50x4
70x5
90x4
100x4
105x4
110x5
115x4
120x4

BENCH - 3" descent, 2" pause at chest
50x6
70x6
90x6
90x6
90x6
90x6
90x6
90x6

=10915 Kg (24013 pounds)


----------



## MikeH

Snuck in some heavy singles on bench yesterday at lunch, then had a quick squat session this morning before work.

Bench: 135x10, 185x5, 2x1x225
Squat: 135x10, 225x7, 315x3, 4x2 @ 365
Paused Box Squats: 3x6 @ 315
= 15,185 lbs

Total (adding Millul's above total): 1,574,520.3 lbs/714,392.2 kg
Personal: 908,355 lbs/412,139.3 kg

Passed the 900,000+ milestone. Next stop is a million!


----------



## AliceLG

BPs at higher rep range on Friday:

8x20
8x30
8x35
2x 8x40
= 1320 Kg

Total: 1,577,875.3 lbs/715,712.2 kg


----------



## Millul

Thursday 5/3:

5-2-5 squat (5ct negative, 2ct pause, 5ct eccentric)
70x4
90x4
100x4
105x4
110x4

PRESS
30x10
40x10
40x10

Deficit deads
110x5
120x5

4150 kg -> 9130 lbs

Total: 1,583,650.3


----------



## Millul

Saturday 7/3

1 1/2 squat (each rep is made up like this: full negative, then up halfway, then down again and then up)
70x3
90x3
95x3
100x3
105x3
110x3

DL
70x5
100x3
120x3
140x3
140x3
140x3
140x3

BENCH PRESS
40x6
70x4
90x3
100x2
105x2
105x2
105x2
105x2
105x2

6440 kg -> 14168 lbs


Total: 1,597,818.3 lbs


----------



## Millul

I forgot to log 3 sets of squats done on the 5th after the 5-2-5 sets:

120x4
125x4
130x4

so, an additional 3300 pounds

Total: 1,601,118.3


----------



## MikeH

Worked up to a beltless deadlift PR on Saturday at the Animal Barbell Club get-together. Being surrounded by pro-level lifters gets you feeling some kind of way. Also threw in some bench and squats just because.

Deadlift: 10x135, 8x225, 4x315, 2x405 (PR)
Bench: 1x225
Squats: 10x95, 10x135, 10x185
= 9,595 lbs

Total: 1,610,713.3 lbs/730,813.7 kg
Personal: 917,950 lbs/416,492.7 kg


----------



## Winspear

So what did Richard Hawthorne have to say? 

I only have a measely 11520kg to add since I last posted 

My Smolov junior was interupted by personal issues and I've since been working around the clock with my business. I'm not at all happy just training now and then, but I'm realising I can't bring myself to commit to things that I can't do properly. I.e. when I am training irregularly, when an odd day comes around when I can hit the gym it feels pointless and like that time would be better spent knocking some other things off my todo list. 
I think it's going to be like this for a few months while I sort out a few things...so I need a new routine that I can actually stick to and enjoy progressing on.
What's your opinion - can I make decent progress on perhaps a 3 day per 2 week routine?? RIght now I'm managing just to maintain my weight and not get weaker but it still feels like a long way away to get back to Novembers strength. How would you train?


Personal = 212,315kg
742,333.7kg / 1,636,565.7lbs


----------



## AliceLG

Deadlifts yesterday.

3x60
3x80
3x90
2x 3x105
3x110 (PR)
= 1650 Kg

Total: 1,614,806,04 lbs/732,463.7 kg


----------



## Millul

MikeH, good job on that DL! Being surrounded by elite lifters is always very motivating!

EtherealEntity, if I can add my 2 cents, yes, you can definitely train and improve on a 3 days a week routine - my training mate is going to the IPF European Championship training 3 days a week (285 kg deadlift) - you need to get your volume in, and understand when to push the intensity up in order to elicit progress, but it can be done - have a look at the RTS templates that Mike Tuchsherer provides on his site: Mike is one of the greatest lifters around, and a very competent coach, his self-regulation training style is a godsend for people with a busy/irregular schedule.


----------



## MikeH

Hawthorne treats all of his lifts from a mechanical standpoint, not just strength. When I deadlift I like to keep my head up and shoved into my traps. After watching me for 3-4 reps, he stopped me and asked "what happens when I set up to lift and I lift my head?" As soon as he did that, he was leaning backwards, which takes away from the natural linear drive you need to be maximally effective. He looks on the floor about 3 ft in front of him when he pulls. He also said that there's no sense in overextension on your lockout. So many guys (me) will throw themselves back as hard as possible at the top of the lift, when in reality, lockout is locked knees and the top of your body upright. He said that you're overusing your lower back flexors when doing that, which will tire you out before you reach your true max.


----------



## Millul

Hawthorne is stupid strong, getting to that level requires to analyze all aspects of the lifts.

Which other Animal team members were there?


----------



## Millul

Yesterday' session:

DEADLIFT
50x5
90x5
110x6
130x6
130x6
130x6
130x6

SubT: 4480

SQUAT - high bar, 3" pause
70x5
100x4
105x4
110x4
115x4 - PR for this "style"
120x3
125x3 - PR for this style - should've gone with 130

SubT: 2805

BENCH - 2" negative, 1" pause
40x6
70x4
90x4
100x4
100x4
100x4
100x4

SubT: 2480

Session total: 9765 kg - 21483 pounds

Total: 1,636,289.04 lbs


----------



## MikeH

Millul said:


> Hawthorne is stupid strong, getting to that level requires to analyze all aspects of the lifts.
> 
> Which other Animal team members were there?



A decent amount. I may miss a few, but I remember:
Richard Hawthorne
Garrett "GUNZ" Griffin
Dan Green
Derek Kendall (AKA the biggest human being I've ever seen in my life )
Kevin Oak
Kade Weber
Jay Nera
Sam Byrd
Brandon Lilly
Frank McGrath
Roman Fritz
Patrick Raquet
Grant Higa
BJ Whitehead
Jeremy Hoornstra
Pete Rubish
Ibn Mahama
Derek Poundstone

There were a few more at The Cage itself, but these were the guys at the Animal Barbell Club meet afterwards.

Also, forgot to mention that as I was entering The Cage, Ed Coan walked right by me. I think I added 100 lbs to my total by just being in his presence.  And I never realized how short that guy is.


----------



## AliceLG

Squats

6x40
6x50
6x55
2x 6x60
6x65 (PR)
= 1980 Kg

Total: 1,640,654.19 lbs/744,188.22 Kg


----------



## MikeH

Worked up to a 405 squat last night. Thinking I might either do 395 or 405 for my opener in 5 weeks. Goal is a 435+ squat on meet day.

Squat: 10x135, 5x225, 4x275, 3x315, 2x1x365, 1x405
= 5,655 lbs

Total: 1,646,309.2 lbs/746,964.2 kg
Personal: 923,605 lbs/419,058.5 kg


----------



## Millul

At what BW?

405 is a very good weight regardless! 395 sounds like a very good opener to me: 395, 420, 445 would be a very very solid attempt selection.


----------



## gunshow86de

MikeH said:


> Worked up to a 405 squat last night. Thinking I might either do 395 or 405 for my opener in 5 weeks. Goal is a 435+ squat on meet day.



This is just my opinion, but I would probably start lower (maybe 375ish?) and take bigger jumps up to the 435 (unless of course you blew that 405 up easily). I've always heard/read that a good rule of thumb is to pick a weight you consistently hit for a triple in your training for that specific meet. It's been a long time since I competed, but I can remember blowing my squat opener at one meet. It is demoralizing and gets in your head the rest of the meet. 

This is a decent article, the percentages seem about right too. Smart attempts deliver on the platform, where it counts

Look at the size of the jumps in Dan Green's flights up...


----------



## MikeH

I've hit 375 for 4 pretty consistently, so Maybe around 385, I guess.


----------



## MikeH

Strong day at Colerain Barbell for deadlifts. Worked up to 405 (92%) for 3.5 reps, then some deficit pulls with 225+70 lbs of chains, then 1.5 reps of 415 (94%). Looking to hit at least 455 at my meet, if not 465.

Deadlifts: 10x135, 8x185, 7x225, 4x275, 3x315, 1x365, 3.5x405 (rep PR), 1.5x415, 5x315, 4x1x225 (one-handed, just because it was fun)
2" Deficit: 2x10 @ 225+70 lbs of chains
= 16,820 lbs

Total: 1,663,129.2 lbs/754,595.7 kg
Personal: 940,425 lbs/426,690.1 kg


----------



## AliceLG

Deadlifts on Monday:

3x50
3x80
3x100
4x3x110
= 2010 Kg

Total: 1,668,030.04 lbs/756,605.7 kg


----------



## AliceLG

And squats yesterday:

6x30
6x40
6x50
2x 6x65
2x 6x70 (PR)
= 2340 Kg

Total: 1,673,188.85 lbs/758,945.7 kg


----------



## MikeH

Deadlifts went poorly yesterday, but I owe that to maxing out on OHP the day before, and also deadlifting heavy on Saturday.

Deadlift: 10x135, 8x225, 6x275, 3x315, 2x2 @ 365, 2x1 @ 385
2" Deficit: 2x3 @ 315, 3x5 @ 225
= 13,240 lbs

Total: 1,686,428.9 lbs/765,167.4 kg
Personal: 953,665 lbs/432,697.4 kg


----------



## MikeH

Millul said:


> At what BW?
> 
> 405 is a very good weight regardless! 395 sounds like a very good opener to me: 395, 420, 445 would be a very very solid attempt selection.



Totally missed this. My bodyweight is around 168 right now. I'll be dropping to ~164 to compete.


----------



## MikeH

Hit 425 for a really easy 5 lb squat PR on Saturday. Also hit 380 with no wraps for a 15 lb no-wraps PR. Got a lot more confidence back and I'm not ruling out 450 for a third attempt.

Squat: 10x150, 7x240, 5x290, 2x330, 1x380 (all without wraps up to this point), 1x400, 1x425 (PR)
Paused-at-parallel squats: 4x4 @ 240
= 10,335

Total: 1,696,763.9 lbs/769,856.6 kg
Personal: 964,000 lbs/437,386.6 kg


----------



## Millul

That would've been my next question...wraps or not?
You get some rather good carryover, great job! I've always been terrible with wraps, I just can't get used to them.


----------



## MikeH

I'm just getting around to finding out where my sweet spot is. My cue from my spotter is always "ride the wraps". Finding the right point where you get the best pop out of the hole is the trick.

Started combining OHP and bench day to basically overload myself, and also free up another day for endurance training. So far, it's working well. Yesterday was strong.

Paused Bench: 10x135, 5x5 @ 135+70 lbs chains
Close-grip: 4x3 @ 185
= 8,695 lbs

Total: 1,705,458.9 lbs/773,801.7 kg
Personal: 972,695 lbs/441,331.7 kg


----------



## AliceLG

Deadlifts yesterday

3x70
3x90
3x100
2x 3x110
2x 2x110 ... my grip betrayed me 
= 1880 Kg

Total: 1,710,085.4 lbs/775,681.7 kg


----------



## MikeH

Got disappointed after pulling 435 this morning, because I miscounted and thought it was 455. It came up really, really fast, though, and it's only 5 lbs under my last PR. 465 is definitely attainable in the meet.

Deadlift:
10x165
6x255
4x325
1x375
1x415
1x435
= 5,705 lbs

Total: 1,715,790.4 lbs/778,489.1 kg
Personal: 978,400 lbs/443,920.1 kg


----------



## AliceLG

Forgot to check in for a week 

Squats
6x50
6x60
4x 6x70
= 2340 Kg

BP
8x20
8x40
4x 8x42,5
= 1840 Kg

Deadlifts
3x50
3x70
3x90
5x 3x110
= 2280 Kg

Week Total = 6460 Kg

Total: 1,730,516.54 lbs/784,949.1 kg


----------



## MikeH

Worked up to a planned opener of 400 for two singles on squats today. A few weeks ago, 405 was a grinder. These two came up super fast, so I was extremely happy about that. I think I've realized that my wraps were loose as hell when I was doing them previously (because I was being a bitch). Pulled them tight today and felt great. 2.5 weeks out from competition.

Squats:
7x135
5x185
3x225
2x275
1x315
2x365 (wraps)
2x1x400 (wraps)
= 4,940 lbs

Total: 1,735,456.5 lbs/787,412.2 kg
Personal: 983,340 lbs/446,161.5 kg


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Mike, your lifting is going insanely well, especially for your weight. I've only just hit 180kg/400lbs DL but I'm just shy of 90kg/200lbs at this point  going to have to lose a lot of weight once I hit these lifting goals, want to get down to 73kg/160lbs


----------



## MikeH

Thanks, man! It just sucks being a powerlifter on social media these days, because you only see the 1% of the 1% who are breaking records in your weight class, so you get depressed. Squatted 425 a week and a half ago, then watched a guy at 165 squat like 630+. Some bullshit.


----------



## AliceLG

Mike, I'm 74 Kg right now, so get ready to feel better 

Squats yesterday
6x50
6x60
5x 6x70
= 2760 Kg

Total: 1,742,009.46 lbs/790,162.2 kg


----------



## MikeH

Heavy bench last night. Worked up to 245. Wanted to try for 265, but I swam over 1000m the night before, so I was still a bit exhausted. I think it's doable at the meet.

Bench: 
10x95
10x135
7x165
5x185
3x205
2x225
1x235
1x245
Paused Bench w/ 60 lbs chains:
4x5 @ 165 + 60
Incline Bench:
3x8 @ 135
= 13,665 lbs

Total: 1,755,674.5 lbs/796,585.5 kg
Personal: 997,005 lbs/452,361.6 kg

Half tempted to go down on my 3 o'clock break and bench 2 sets of 10 with 150 just to break my 1,000,000 lb milestone.


----------



## MikeH

Last heavy deadlift session until meet time. Worked up to my opener for 2 singles. Really confident in my deadlift, as I woke up late, ate nothing but a Pop Tart, and drank some preworkout during my warmups and still hit it like cake work. 465 is a legitimate possibility. Maybe 470, but I don't want to jump the gun.

Deadlift:
10x165
5x255
3x325 (All double overhand up to this point)
1x375
2x1x415
Double Overhand 3" Deficit:
3x5 @ 255
= 8,930 lbs

Total: 1,764,604.5 lbs/800,637.3 kg
Personal: 1,005,935 lbs/456,413.3 kg

Aaaaand that makes 1 million+ for me! Catch up, busters.


----------



## MikeH

Last heavy squat session today, but also took the 22 Rep Squat Challenge, which honors and brings awareness to the 22 veterans who commit suicide daily. I challenge you all to do it. 22x your body weight on the bar.

Squat:
10x135
22x165
5x225
3x275
2x315
1x365 (wrapped)
= 7,925 lbs

Total: 1,772,529.5 lbs/804,233 kg
Personal: 1,013,860 lbs/460,009.1 kg


----------



## AliceLG

Started a new routine yesterday, still 3 days a week but now I have 2 bench press sessions in the week. Also different rep counts. Seems fun. So yesterday was deadlift and bench press day.

DLs
4x50
4x70
4x90
2x 4x95

BPs
5x20
5x30
2x 5x42,5

= 2275 Kg

Total: 1,778,045.8 lbs/806,508 kg


----------



## AliceLG

Squats today:

10x20
8x40
2x 6x60
15x45
= 1915 Kg

Total: 1,782,267.6 lbs/808,423 kg


----------



## AliceLG

BPs yesterday

15x20
10x30
2x 5x42,5
10x35
=
1375 Kg

Total: 1,785,299 lbs/809,798 kg


----------



## gunshow86de

Haven't posted in this thread in forever, finally decided to stop being lazy. 

5/3/1 Week
(weights in lbs, minus warmup sets)

Squat - 325 x 5, 370 x 3, 415 x 5 (1+ set)
Bench - 230 x 5, 260 x 3, 290 x 4 (1+ set)
"Slanger" Bench - 330 x 4

Took some video just for the hell of it. Pantera = benching music 



Total: 1,794,519 lbs/813,980 kg


----------



## AliceLG

DLs:

10x60
8x80
3x 4x95
8x80

BPs:

15x20
10x30
2x 5x42,5
10x35

=
4395 Kg (PR )


Total: 1,804,208 lbs/818,375 kg


----------



## gunshow86de

Overhead Press - 150 x 5, 170 x 3, 190 x 3 (1+set), 135 x 10
Deadlift - 345 x 5, 395 x 3, 440 x 5 (1+set)

Total: 1,812,498 lbs/822,135 kg


----------



## AliceLG

Squats

6x20
6x40
2x 6x60
12x47,5
15x45
= 2325 Kg

Total: 1,817,623.1 lbs/824,460 kg


----------



## MikeH

OHP is not a powerlift, gunshow. 

Took my last lifts before the meet yesterday. They were pathetic, but it's not meant to build strength. Simply moving blood into the muscles and lubing the joints after not lifting for a week and a half. Looking to smash some PRs tomorrow.

Bench: 3x8 @ 70
Squat: 3x8 @ 115
Deadlift: 3x8 @ 135
= 7,680 lbs

Total: 1,825,303.1 lbs/828,177.5 kg
Personal: 1,021,540 lbs/463,493.6 kg


----------



## gunshow86de

Did some speed work with high bar squats today and some hypertrophy benching. I'm slowly working in high bar and front squats. I've starting building a house that should be finished in September-ish. I'll finally have a full sized workout area, and I can start learning the Olympic lifts. Hopefully starting high bar and front squating now can give me a head start on the positions I need for Oly lifting.

Squats - 250 x 2, 10 sets, 1 minute rest in between sets
Bench - 185 x 10, 190 x 10, 195 x 10, 200 x 10, 205 x 10




MikeH said:


> OHP is not a powerlift, gunshow.



Fine. 

Subtracting the overhead pressing from Thursday.......

Total: 1,836,873.10 lbs/833,191.6 kg


----------



## AliceLG

Bps today

15x30
2x 5x42,5
10x35
=
1225 Kg

Total: 1,839,573,71 lbs/834,416.6 kg


----------



## MikeH

And I'm sure some of you saw it, but I competed over the weekend and totaled 1,105 with a 430 squat, 230 bench, and 445 deadlift at 160 lbs. body weight. I told myself that I was done competing until after military training, but I've decided not to pursue special forces right now, so I don't have to focus all I have on endurance training anymore, so I'm competing in 8 weeks again in the 181 class. Going to try to compete around 172-175 and total 1,200. Meet prep starts today with a new cycle of The Cube Method, so I'll be posting pretty consistently.


----------



## MikeH

First day back. I haven't had a structured day like that in too long, so I'm really excited to get back into the program full force. My back is still not totally recovered from the meet, so I skipped doing deficits to save myself and recover a little more.

Deadlift:
10x bar
10x165
7x255
3x305
5x2 @ 345

3" Block Pull:
2x2 @ 365
= 9,710 lbs

Total: 1,849,283.7 lbs/839,057.9 kg
 Personal: 1,031,250 lbs/467,899.3 kg


----------



## AliceLG

DLs and BPs yesterday.

DL
10x60
3x 4x95
8x80

BPs
20x bar
15x30
2x 5x42,5
10x35

= 4005 Kg

Total: 1,858,635.5 lbs/843,062.9 kg


----------



## MikeH

My younger brother has started training for this meet as well. He's never deadlifted or really squatted, and he's doing extremely well already. Had him pulling 255 for reps on Tuesday, then yesterday he benched a clean 225 with a pause. He's 19 and about 180 lbs. Excited to see what he does. As for me, it was rep bench day. Decided to switch out pause 1" off chest reps with a 3 second pause to a 2-board. About 3-4" off the chest is where I usually fail, so that's what I'm trying to target this go-around.

Bench:
10xbar
12x95
3x12 @ 155

Close-grip Bench:
2x6 @ 165

2-Board Press:
3x10 @ 145
= 13,500 lbs.

Total: 1,872,135.5 lbs/849,426 kg
Personal: 1,044,750 lbs/474,024.5 kg


----------



## AliceLG

Squats yesterday

10x50
2x 6x60
12x47,5
15x45
=
2465 Kg

Total: 1,864,069.9 lbs/845,527.9 kg


----------



## MikeH

Worked on explosiveness in my squats on Friday. The goal was to throw the bar off of my back in every repetition. I mostly succeeded. Chad Wesley Smith said that the reason he is such a strong lifter is because he moves the bar fast, so that's what I'm trying to focus on every couple of weeks.

Squats:
10xbar
10x95
10x135
7x185
5x225
8x3 @ 275
Front Squats:
2x4 @ 185
Paused Box Squats:
3x8 @ 245
= 19,130 lbs

Total: 1,883,200 lbs/854,446.5 kg
Personal: 1,063,880 lbs/482,704.2 kg


----------



## AliceLG

Did BPs on Sunday, and BPs and DLs yesterday.

Sunday BPs
20xbar
3x 5x42,5
10x35

DLs
10x60
4x 4x95
8x80

BPs
20xbar
2x 5x42,5
3x45
10x35

=
5457,5 Kg

Total: 1,895,763.8 lbs/859,904 kg


----------



## MikeH

Speed deadlifts. Switched to sumo for these (minus my deficits) to work on hip speed and strength. I missed 465 because of weak hips. Not again.

Deadlift:
10xbar
8x145
8x3 @ 275

4" Block Pulls:
2x5 @ 305

2" Deficit:
3x8 @ 255
= 17,380 lbs

Total:1,913,144 lbs/868,032.7 kg
Personal: 1,081,260 lbs/490,589.8 kg


----------



## MikeH

Bench felt great last night. Was really surprised, but I'm contributing it to laying flatter (oddly enough) and moving my foot position. When I lay flat, I get better lat engagement out of the hole.

Bench:
10xbar
10x95
10x135
5x2 @ 185

Close-grip:
2x3 @ 195

Spoto Press (1" pause off chest):
3x6 @ 165
= 8,740 lbs

Total: 1,921,884 lbs/871,998.2 kg
Personal: 1,090,000 lbs/494,555.4 kg


----------



## Winspear

Some sweet numbers in here 
I am back in the gym. Got myself a membership at a 24/7 gym, sorted out a lot of necessary things and should be able to train at least 3 days a week for the rest of this year. Had a couple of sessions so far, Doms like crazy! Bring on the gains!


----------



## MikeH

Hammered legs and a little bit of bench at Colerain Barbell. Added in some SLDL to hit the hams, as I think they're a bit lacking compared to my quads. Hit some rep PRs on squats as well.

Squats:
10xbar (60 lb bar)
10x150
5x200
4x240
10x301 (PR)
5x341 (PR)
3x391 (PR)

Paused Squats:
3x6 @ 240

Stiff-leg Deadlifts:
3x5 @ 225

Bench:
10xbar
10x135
5x185
1x225
1.5x245 (to a 3-board)
=20,838 lbs

Total: 1,942,722 lbs/881,452.8 kg
Personal: 1,110,838 lbs/504,010 kg
500,000+ KG


----------



## AliceLG

Squats on Thursday

2x 6x60
4x65
12x47.5
20x42.5
=
2400 Kg

Total: 1,948,561.9 lbs/883,852.8 kg


----------



## MikeH

Rep deadlifts. AKA hell. I felt like dying, and didn't finish my accessory variations, but I did get the main sets, which I'm proud of.

Deadlifts:
10xbar
10x165
8x255
3x10 @ 305

2" Block Pulls:
2x4 @ 325

2" Deficits:
3x3 @ 275
= 18,365 lbs

Total: 1,966,927 lbs/892,435.1 kg
Personal: 1,129,203 lbs/512,342.6 kg


----------



## Winspear

That's a nasty deadlift session Mike haha.
First full session in a while today. As well as sorting out my time commitments a bit more, I'm also happy to be handing in my notice for my weekend job tomorrow Bring on fulltime self employment. Will be a challenge for a while but should be very productive and give me more than enough time to work, train, and shred hard!

I am not surprised how much weaker I've gotten with 4 months off and undereating, but what shocked me most was my grip strength today on deadlifts - it was almost a struggle!

Squat 4x4 x 100kg
Bench 4x4 x 60kg
Deadlift 4x4 x 120kg
Total = 4480kg
Personal = 216,795kg

Total: 1,977,339 lbs/896,915.1 kg


----------



## AliceLG

I'm finally in the last week of cutting. These numbers have been static for too long 

DLs
10x60
4x 4x95
8x80

BPs
20xbar
2x 5x42,5
3x45
10x35

=
4070 Kg

Total: 1,986,332.1 lbs/900,985.1 kg


----------



## MikeH

Big bench yesterday, with a small PR after hitting heavy doubles. It leads me to believe my actual max is 5-10 lbs higher, which is definitely a confidence booster. I hate benching, but it's where I need the most work. Got pissed off and went to work.

Bench:
10xbar
10x95
10x135
5x185
6x2 @ 205
1 @ 235 (PR)

Close grip:
3x1 @ 225

Spoto press:
6x3 @ 185
= 10,375 lbs

Total: 1,996,707 lbs/905,946.9 kg
Personal: 1,139,578 lbs/517,049.9 kg


----------



## AliceLG

Squats yesterday

2x 6x60
4x65
12x47,5
20x42,5
=
2400 Kg

Total: 2,002,562.1 lbs/908,346.9 kg


----------



## MikeH

Two days to account for. Heavy squats Friday night, which didn't go as planned, and then one set of max bench reps on Saturday while doing shoulders and OHP.

Squats:
10xbar
10x95
10x135
7x185
5x225
3x275
2x315
1x365

Anderson Squats:
3x455
1x505

Bench:
16x135
= 11,020 lbs

Total: 2,013,582 lbs/913,603.4 kg
Personal: 1,150,598 lbs/522,049.9 kg


----------



## Winspear

A friend of mine competed yesterday in the under 93kgs and put up a 660kg total including a 280kg deadlift 

Bench - 4x10x52.5kg 4x4x62.5kg
Squat - 4x4x110kg
Deadlift - 4x4x130kg
Total=6940kg


Personal = 223,735kg
Total = 2028877.6lbs / 920543.4kg


----------



## MikeH

Solid deadlift session last night. Heavy doubles, then hit a sumo PR for fun, then block pulls and deficits.

Deadlift:
10xbar
10x165
8x255
6x325
5x2 @ 375
1x405 (sumo PR)

Block Pulls:
2x1 @ 405

2" Deficits:
2x4 @ 335
= 13,735 lbs

Total: 2,042,613 lbs/926,775.4 kg
Personal: 1,164,333 lbs/528,281.8 kg


----------



## Winspear

Bench: 4x4 65kg
Deadlift: 4x4 135kg
Total = 3200kg
Personal = 226,935kg
Total: 2,049,665.8 lbs/929,975.4 kg


----------



## MikeH

Phenomenal day on Saturday, despite having a head cold. My acheivements while sick make me feel better about being totally ready to go on meet day.

Squat:
10xbar (60 lbs)
10x150
10x200
7x240
4x290
2x330
1x380 (matched no wraps PR)
2x405 (wrapped; PR)
2x420 (wrapped; PR)

Deadlift:
6x315 (beltless)
10x225 (stiff-leg)

Bench:
3x225 (Slingshot)
2x255 (Slingshot)
= 14,955 lbs

Total: 2,064,621 lbs/936,760.9 kg
Personal: 1,179,288 lbs/535,067.2 kg


----------



## AliceLG

Back after a week healing my right shoulder. Deadlifts yesterday.

6x60
6x80
4x90
2x3 @100
= 1800 Kg

Total: 2,069,172.6 lbs/938,560.9 kg


----------



## MikeH

5/19/15:
Deadlifts. Worked up to 355 for some reps. Didn't feel like it was super great, but then I remember that it's only 90 lbs under my 1RM, so 16 reps with it isn't too bad. I'm having a really hard time adjusting to training with partners every day. Up until this point, I always trained alone, which made me get .... done and out of the way. Now I feel like I'm in the gym longer with less happening. Don't get me wrong, I am excited to see the two guys I'm lifting with get into it. But some days I miss being able to go in and hammer it out by myself, with my headphones blasting.

Deadlift:
10xbar
10x155
10x245
3x5 @ 275
6x325
4x4 @ 355

Deficit:
3x5 @ 285
= 20,480 lbs

5/20/15:
Benched this morning. Despite waking up late and not eating beforehand, I hit a rep PR with 225. Hit 2.5 reps, which is only 10 lbs away from my 1RM. Makes me happy about the progress I've made in such a short time. Only 3.5 weeks left until my next meet, and I want that 1,200 total. I've also stayed below 165, which makes me think I can do the meet in the 165 class.

Bench:
10xbar
10x95
10x135
5x185
2(.5)x225

Close-grip:
2x3 @ 205

Spoto Press:
2x4 @ 185

Incline bench:
3x7 @ 135
= 9,760 lbs
= 30,150 lbs

Total: 2,099,323 lbs/952,505.9 kg
Personal: 1,209,438 lbs/548,746.8 kg


----------



## AliceLG

Squats yesterday

10xbar
8x40
2x6 @60
=
1240 Kg

2,102,649.8 lbs/953,745.9 kg


----------



## Winspear

You're right Mike, training with partners definitely has its pros and cons.

Squat: 4x4 120kg
Bench: 4x4 65kg
Deadlift: 3x4 130kg - 1x7 140kg

Deadlifts felt good this day. Obviously I still have a lot of strength to get back, but my grip felt good, and for the first time since resuming training, my deadlifts felt solid. The last few weeks I've felt very unfocussed and fragile whilst deadlifting. The last set made me happy.

Total = 5500kg

Personal = 232,435kg

959,245.9 kg / 2,114,178 lbs


----------



## Winspear

Plenty of squatting today. For some reason front squats feel real good since I started training again. Partly because I've gotten very stable with the grip now. My previous best was 100kg for 5x5, today I surpassed that easily and decided to try maxing out! 

Front Squats:
80kg x 8
90kg x 5
100kg x 3
110kg x 1
115kg x 1
120kg x 1

Hit some back squats after:
90kg x 5
100kg x 5 
100kg x 5

=3185kg

Personal = 235,620kg

962,430.9 kg / 2,121,197 lbs


----------



## Winspear

Deadlift max test to see where I'm at. Got 160kg, could probably have managed 165 but tried and failed 170. 
Not bad. Previous PR 180kg

60kg x 5
100kg x 3
130kg
150kg
160kg
130kg
100kg deficits 3x3 

= 2070kg
Personal = 237,690kg

964,500.9 kg / 2,125,760 lbs


----------



## AliceLG

Deadlifts on sunday

8x60
6x80
3x3 @100
=
1860 Kg

Total: 966,360.9 kg / 2,130,461.1 lbs


----------



## MikeH

Quite the heavy weekend. With lots of volume. Did a rep challenge for Memorial Day, and ended up pulling 225 for 22 reps, then went up from there. My hips are toast. Then yesterday did some heavy squats and bench with bands. Squats weren't super heavy, as my hips were shot from Saturday. But bench felt great on both days.

Deadlifts:
10xbar
30x135
22/10/10x225
10x315
4x3 @ 365
3x1 @ 405

Bench:
10xbar
15x135
7x185
3x225 (PR)
1x255 (Slingshot)

5/25/15:

Squats:
20xbar
10x150
10x200
10x240
8x290
2x330
1x380

Bench:
15xbar
10x135
7x185
3x5 @ 185+55 lbs of band tension

Close-grip:
4x5 @ 185

Raised-leg Spoto Press:
3x10 @ 135
= *50,650 lbs.* 

Total: 2,181,111 lbs/989,614.8 kg
Personal: 1,260,088 lbs/571,727.8 kg


----------



## MikeH

Jumped the gun on trying for a PR last night. I usually wouldn't be eager to try for a PR this close to meet day (18 days out), but I was ready to go. Resulted in failure, but I'm not upset about it. It was right below lockout and it came up really fast. Not to mention I've deadlifted 3 out of the last 4 days, and my warm-ups were spaced too far apart in weight. Really excited to get rested up and smash it.

Deadlift:
20xbar
10x165
10x255
8x325
2x375 (all beltless)
miss x465

Block Pull:
1x415

= 8,865 lbs

Total: 2,189,976 lbs/993,637 kg
Personal: 1,268,953 lbs/575,750 kg


----------



## Winspear

Skwaats.

70kg x 5
110kg x 3
130kg
140kg
150kg
155kg (12.5kg short of my PR - coming back pretty quick!)

Partial squats
180kg x 3
210kg x 3
210kg x 2 (deeper)

= 2845kg

Personal = 240,535kg

Total: 2,196,246.3 lbs/ 996,482 kg


----------



## AliceLG

Squats yesterday

10xbar
8x40
3x6 @65
=
1690 Kg

Total: 2,198,387.9 lbs/ 997,172 kg


----------



## MikeH

Counting both bench and deadlifts from my last two sessions. Bench went extremely well. Hit a couple PRs, and gave myself a lot more confidence before meet time. Hit 230 for 3, which was huge, and then hit a paused single at 245. Clipped the rack on the way up and was still able to correct it with no problem, and maintained speed from bottom to top. Deadlifts on Saturday went decent, but didn't hit the number I wanted to (455). Worked up to 430, which came up extremely smooth and consistent. Resting up until the end of the week before I pull again, which will just be working up to my opener of 415.

Bench:
20xbar
12x135
7x185
3x205
3x230 (PR)
1x245 (PR)

Spoto Press:
3x7 @ 185
2x3 @ 205

Wide-grip:
2x8 @ 165

Deadlift:
20xbar
20x135
10x185
10x225
6x275
3x315
2x365
1x405
1x430
= 24,250 lbs

Total: 2,222,638 lbs/1,008,456.4 kg (1 million kg mark! )
Personal: 1,293,203 lbs/586,752.7 kg


----------



## Winspear

Bench
60kg x 3
80kg
85kg
87.5kg
77.5kg 3x3

Squat
60kg x 3
100kg x 3
130kg
137.5kg 3x3

Total = 2977.5kg
Personal = 243,512.5kg

Total: 2,229,200.3 lbs/1,011,433.9 kg


----------



## AliceLG

Quick deadlift session yesterday

3x100
3x3 @105
=
1245 Kg

Total: 2,232,574.8 lbs/1,012,678.9 kg


----------



## AliceLG

Squats yesterday

10xbar
8x50
4x6 @ 65
=
2160 Kg

Total: 2,237,336.8 lbs/1,014,838.9 kg


----------



## Winspear

Deadlifts!
3 x 90kg
3 x 120kg
3 x 3 x 145kg
= 1935kg

Personal = 245,447.5kg
2,236,705 lbs / 1,014,838.9 kg


----------



## AliceLG

When I grow up I want to be like you guys


----------



## MikeH

Didn't account for Monday or yesterday, so here goes.

6/1/15:
Working up to openers all week. Planned squat opener is 405. Worked up to 315 with no belt/wraps, then 345 with no wraps. Speed was pretty good. I know I'll be more amped up on meet day, especially after the upcoming deload week.

Squats:
20xbar
15x135
10x185
7x225
5x275
2x315
1x345
1x385
1x405

Front squats:
3x10 @ 135

Pit Shark squats:
3x10 @ 150 (linear weight)



6/3/15:
Bench opener of 225. Hit it twice, because the video didn't film the first time, so it gave me an excuse to do it one more time.  My confidence is through the roof on bench, and I'm certain to hit at least a 30 lb PR in only 9 weeks of training.

Bench:
20xbar
15x95
10x135
7x185
3x205
2x1x225

= 24,075 lbs

Total: 2,260,780 lbs/1,025,762.3 kg
Personal: 1,317,278 lbs/597,676 kg


----------



## MikeH

Last day of heavy lifting until meet time. Deadlift opener of 415 came up quite easy. Ready to rest up and hit 1,200 next Saturday.

Deadlift:
20xbar
15x165
7x255
3x325
2x375
1x415
= 7,300 lbs

Total: 2,268,080 lbs/1,029,074.4 kg
Personal: 1,324,578 lbs/600,988.2 kg


----------



## Winspear

Good work dude! Best of luck!

Today was fun
Squats: 140kg 3x3
Partial Squats: 190kg x 3
Bench: 80kg 3x3
Deadlift singles 110kg 150kg 160kg
=2970kg

Personal = 248,417.5kg
1,032,044.4 kg / 2,274,625.9 lbs


----------



## AliceLG

Bench on friday

15xbar
8x40
3x8 @42,5 (finally went up a little )
=
1740 Kg

1,033,784.4 kg / 2,279,104.5 lbs


----------



## Winspear

Front squats again and a little rep benching

Front squats: 
60kg x 5
80kg x 5
100kg x 2
105kg x 3
107.5kg x 3
110kg x 3
112.5kg x 2

Bench:
55kg 10 8 7
= 3467.5kg
Personal = 248,915kg
1,037,251.9 kg / 2286103.2 lbs


----------



## AliceLG

Deadlifts:

6x80
4x3 @ 105
=
1740 Kg

1,038,991.9 kg / 2,290,585 lbs


----------



## Winspear

Best idea I've had in a while - do a ton of deadlifts the day before moving lots of heavy stuff between two houses 

70kg x5
100kg x5
130kg x3
150kg 3x3
130kg 2 3 5
100kg 3x8
Total = 6290kg
Personal = 255,205kg
1,045,281.9 kg / 2,303,801.3 lbs


----------



## AliceLG

EtherealEntity said:


> Best idea I've had in a while - do a ton of deadlifts the day before moving lots of heavy stuff between two houses



Been there, done that, couldn't move much for a weekend 

Squats yesterday

10xbar
10x40
6x65
2x6 @ 70
6x75 (PR!)
=
2280 Kg

1,047,561.9 kg / 2,309,478.6 lbs


----------



## Winspear

Squats 142.5kg 3,2,3
Front squats 100kg 3x3
Total = 2040kg

Personal = 257,245kg
1,049,601.9 kg / 2313322.6 lbs


----------



## anthonyferguson

Holy .... only just come across this thread.

Yesterday:

Squat
137.5 x 3
142.5 x 2
105 paused ATG x 3

Deficit Deadlift
120 x 8

Today:

Squat
60 x 5
80 x 5
100 x 5

Bench press
(70 x 6) x 3

Total: 4432.5 kg / 9751.5 lbs

1,054,034.4 kg / 2326645.2 lbs


----------



## AliceLG

Did some BPs on Friday

20xbar
15x30
8x42,5
2x8 @45 (failure the second set )
8x42,5
=
2250 Kg

1,056,284.4 kg / 2328708.5 lbs


----------



## Winspear

Benchin
60kg x 10
65kg x 8
70kg x 5
75kg x 3
Total = 1695kg
Personal = 258,940kg

1,057,979.4 kg 2,331,786.6 lbs


----------



## AliceLG

DLs yesterday

10x60
6x90
4x3 @ 105
5x110 (PR!)
=
2950

1,059,929.4 kg / 2,336,744.3 lbs


----------



## AliceLG

Squats yesterday

10xbar
5x60
3x6 @ 75
2x6 @ 80 (PR)
=
2810 Kg

1,062,739.4 kg / 2,342,939.3 lbs


----------



## Winspear

Squat 145kg 3x3
Bench 80kg 3x3
Deads 155kg 3x3
Total = 3420kg
Personal = 262,360kg
1,066,159.4 kg / 2,349,815.3 lbs


----------



## AliceLG

Finished the week with a set of BPs and finally went up. Good week at the gym with some long awaited strength gains. I'll be hitting different rep counts on the powerlifts for the next 5 weeks, and bench pressing twice a week as well. I hope I can put another 10 Kg on each lift 

20xbar
15x30
8x42,5
4x8 @ 45 (!)
=
2430 Kg

1,070,589.4 kg / 2,360,245.6 lbs


----------



## AliceLG

DLs and BPs yesterday

DLs
6x70
3x90
3x4 @ 110

BPs
20xbar
15x30
5x45
2x5 @ 47,5

=
3560 Kg

1,074,149.4 kg / 2,368,094 lbs


----------



## AliceLG

Squats

20xbar
15x40
10x50
2x6 @ 80
15x50
=
3210 Kg

1,077,359.4 kg / 2,375,170.9 lbs


----------



## AliceLG

BPs on Friday

20xbar
15x30
2x5 @ 47,5
10x37,5
=
1700 Kg

1,079,059.4 kg / 2,378,918.76 lbs


----------



## AliceLG

DLs

10x60
5x90
3x4 @ 110
8x90

BPs
20xbar
15x30
5x40
2x5 @ 50 (PR!)
10x40

=
5040 Kg (WOOOOOT)

1,084,099.4 kg / 2,390,030.06 lbs


----------



## AliceLG

Squats

15x40
8x60
2x6 @ 80
12x60
15x60
=
3660 Kg

1,087,759.4 kg / 2,398,098.98 lbs


----------



## Winspear

Bit of a break!
Front squats 100kg 5-5-4-3-1
Squat 60kg x 5, 90kg x 3, 120kg x 3, 130kg x 1
Bench 40kg 3, 60kg 5, 70kg 6x5 , 75kg 6, 77.5kg 3
Deadlifts 100kg 3, 130kg 6, 160kg 4

Total = 7482.5kg 

Personal = 269,842.5kg

1,095,241.9 kg / 2,413,913.15 lbs


----------



## Winspear

Bench: 50kg x 10, 70kg x 3, 82.5kg 3x3
Close grip bench: 60kg 8 8 6 6

Squat: 130kg x 3, 147.5kg 2 x 2, 130kg x 5, 100kg x 10
Front squat: 70kg x 3, 100kg, 120kg, 100kg

Total = 6292.5kg 
Personal = 276,135kg
1,101,534.4 kg / 2,427,781.8 lbs


----------



## Winspear

Squats:
50kg x 10
90kg x 5
120kg x 5
130kg x 5
130kg x 3
120kg x 3
120kg x 2
Front squats:
90kg x 3, 5, 3
Total = 4180kg
Personal = 280,315kg
1,105,714.4 kg / 2,436,994.5 lbs


----------



## Winspear

Forgot my chalk and had a real weak grip today so was rather underworked. Ah well

160kg 3 2 1
140kg 3
100kg 5
Total = 1880kg
Personal = 282,195kg

1,107,594.4 kg / 2,441,138 lbs


----------



## Roland777

Oh, this is still going? Gotta get in on dat dere action, I guess. Will upload tomorrow's session (and onwards) if I'm not mentally absent.


----------



## Roland777

DL
60*5 (SLDL) = 300
60*5 = 300
100*5 = 500
120*3 = 360 
140*3 = 420
160*3 = 480
180*10 -belt- = 1800 
180*6 -belt- = 1080

= 5240kg

*1,112,834.4 kg / 2,451,177 lbs*

We going strictly with B/S/D, or does the standing overhead press make an appearance too?


----------



## Roland777

Squat
60*10
100*10
120*10*2 

= 

4000kg

*1,116,834.4 kg / 2,459,987 lbs*


----------



## Roland777

Squat 
70*3 (210)
100*3 (300)
120*3 (360)
140*3 (420) 1290
160*3 (480) 1770
180*2 -belt- (360) 2130
190*2+*F* -belt- (380) 2510
190*1 -belt- (190) 2700
140*13 -belt- (1820) 4520
140*13 -belt- (1820) 6340

= 6340kg

Paused BP
60*5 (300)
80*5 (400)
100*5 (500)
110*5 (550)
105*5 (525)

= 2275kg + 6340kg = 8615kg 

*1.125.449.4kg / 2,478,963lbs*


----------



## Roland777

Bench
60*5 300
70*5 350
80*5 400
90*5 450 1500
100*5 500
110*5 550 3510
120*4 480
120*4 480
100*5*3 (paused) 1500

= 5010kg total

*1.130.459.4kg / 2,489,998lbs*


----------



## Roland777

DL 
60*5 (300)
60*5 (300)
100*5 (500)
120*5 (600) 
140*3 (420)
160*3 (480) 2600
180*3 -belt- (540) 3140
190*7 -belt- (1330) 
190*6 -belt- (1140) 2370

= 5510kg

*1.135.969.4kg / 2,502,135lbs*


----------



## Millul

Nice poundages Roland! What's your BW? Do you compete?


----------



## Roland777

Millul said:


> Nice poundages Roland! What's your BW? Do you compete?



Cheers m8. BW right now probably is around 101-100kg @ ~15%BF. Not competing, maybe will at some point for ....s and giggles.

Squat
60*10 (600)
100*10 (1000)
120*10 (1200)
140*10 -belt- (1400)

= 4200kg

*1.140.169.4kg / 2,511,386lbs*


----------



## Roland777

Squat
60*5 (300)
100*5 (500)
120*5 (600)
140*5 (700)
160*5 -belt- (800)
165*5 -belt- (825)
165*5 -belt- (825)

(4550)

First session in a long time using all steel-plates. Will be sticking to that from here on out, so I'm gonna be spending a probable minimum of six months working up to my old max.

Paused BP
60*5 (300)
80*5 (400)
100*5 (500)
110*2 (220)
120*2 (240) 1660
125*1

(1785kg)

SLDL
60*5 (300)
100*5 (500)
120*5 (600)
140*5 (700)

4550+1785+2100kg = 8335kg

*1.148.504.4kg / 2,529,744lbs*


----------



## Roland777

BP (tng)
60*5 (300)
70*5 (350)
80*5 (400)
90*5 (450) 1500
100*5 (500)
110*5 (550) 
120*2 (240)
125*4 NEW 4RM! (500)
125*3 (375)
100*12 (1200)

= 4865kg

*1.153.369.4kg / 2,540,460lbs*


----------



## Roland777

DL
60*5 (SLDL)
60*5 
100*5
140*5 
160*3 
180*3 -belt-
200*6 -belt- NEW 6RM! 
200*3 -belt- 
180*7 -belt- (tng) (asymmetric as ....)

=5970kg

---

Paused squat
60*5 (300)
100*5 (500)
120*5 (600)
140*5 (700)
160*2 -belt- (320)

2420+5970 = 9390kg

*1.162.759.4kg / 2,561,143lbs*


----------



## Roland777

More squats to put with the rest:

Pause squat 
60*5
100*5
120*5
140*5*3 -belt- 

= 3500kg

*1.166.259.4kg / 2,568,853lbs*


----------



## Roland777

Come on ffs, it's a team effort, not a relay!

Squat
70*5 (350)
110*5 (550)
130*5 (650) 
150*5 (750) 
170*5 -belt- (850)
170*5 -belt- (850) 4000
175*5 -belt- (875) 
150*10 -belt- (1500) 2375

= 6375kg

Paused BP
60*5 (300)
80*5 (400)
100*5 (500)
110*5 (550)
120*3 NEW PAUSED 3RM! (360)

= 2110kg

SLDL
60*5 (300) 
100*5 (500)
120*5 (600)
140*5 -belt- (700)
150*1 -belt-
160*1 -belt-

= 2410kg + 2110kg + 6375kg 

TOTAL: 10895kg
*
1.177.154.4kg / 2,592,850lbs*


----------



## Winspear

Great job keeping the numbers up! 
I am still having a hard time getting back into things right now.
A session from the other day:
Deadlift 3x6 @ 140kg
Bench 4x6 @ 60kg
Squat 4x5 @ 80kg (Still instant troubles with my left knee whenever I start squatting despite it being fine over time off and my form being good. Think it's time I get a scan or something)

Total = 5560kg
Personal = 287,755kg

1,182,714.4kg / 2606702.5lbs


----------



## Roland777

BP (tng)
60*5 
70*5 
80*5
90*5 
100*5
110*5
120*3
130*2*3 NEW 2RM!
110*5 (paused) 
112.5*5 (paused)
112.5*5 (paused) 5605

= 5605kg

SLDL
60*5
100*5
120*5 
140*5 -belt-

= 2100 + 5605kg

TOTAL: 7805kg
*
1,190,519.4kg / 2,622,289lbs*


----------



## Roland777

DL
60*5 (SLDL)
60*5
100*5
140*5
160*5
180*3 -belt- 
200*2 -belt-
210*2+F -belt- NEW 2RM! 
210*F 

= 3660kg

Paused squat
60*5
100*5
120*3 
140*3 -belt- 
160*1 -belt-
180*1 -belt-
185*1 -belt- NEW PAUSED 1RM!

= 2445 + 3660 

TOTAL: 6105kg

*1,196,624.4kg / 2,635,736lbs*


----------



## Roland777

Squat
60*5 
100*5
120*5 
140*5 
160*3
180*5*2 -belt-
150*10 -belt-

= 5880kg

Paused bench (feet up)
60*5 
70*5
80*5 
90*5
100*3
110*2
120*1

= 2140kg

SLDL
60*5 
100*5
120*5 
140*5 -belt-
160*3 -belt- NEW 3RM!

= 2480 + 2140 + 5880

TOTAL: 10500kg

*1,207,124.4kg / 2,658,864lbs*


----------



## Roland777

Bench (tng)
60*5 
70*5 
80*5 
90*5 
100*5 
110*3 
120*1
130*1
135*1 NEW 1RM! (easy peasy)
140*1 NEW 1RM! (great bar speed and form still)
142.5*F (outta crunk juice)
120*3*3 (paused)

= 3935kg

*1,211,059.4kg / 2,667,531lbs*


----------



## Roland777

DL
60*5 (SLDL)
60*5
100*5
140*3 
160*3 
180*1 
200*1 -belt-
210*1 -belt-
220*F
160*1*2 -belt- (SLDL)

= 3310kg

Paused squat
60*3
100*3 
120*3 
140*3
160*3 -belt 

= 1740 + 3310 = 5050kg

--------------

SLDL 
60*5 
100*5 800
120*3 360
140*3 420
160*2 -belt- 320

= 1900kg

Paused Squat
60*5 
100*5 
120*3
140*3
160*3 -belt-

= 2060 + 1900 = 3960kg + 5050

TOTAL: 9010kg

*1,220,069.4kg / 2,687,377lbs*


----------



## Roland777

Squat 
60*5 
100*5 
120*5 
140*5
160*5 -belt-
185*5 -belt- (something about the technique is off - gotta check my shoulder-rack!)
185*5 -belt- (first two were ...., fourth one flew up like crazy)
160*10 -belt-

= 6350kg

Paused bench (feet up)
60*5
70*5 
80*5 
90*5 
100*5
105*5

= 2525kg

SLDL
60*5 
100*5 
120*5 
140*8 

= 2520kg

= 5045kg + 6350kg 

*TOTAL*: 11395kg

*1,231,464.4kg / 2,712,476lbs*


----------



## Roland777

8/10: 

Paused BP
60*5
70*5
80*5 
90*5 
100*5 
110*5
115*5+F (had a spotter and got greedy. I'll take this F on the chin)
100*5*2 (paused and feet up)
100*8*2 (tng)

= 5725kg

--- 

10/10:

SLDL
60*5
100*5
120*5
140*5 
160*3*2 -belt-
150*5 -belt-
140*5 -belt-

= 4510kg

Squat
60*10
100*10
120*10
140*10 (easy peasy!)

= 4200kg + 4510kg + 5725kg = 14535kg

*1,245,999.4kg / 2,744,491lbs*

Place is dead but someone's gotta put the work in.


----------



## Roland777

SLDL
60*5
100*5
120*5
140*5
150*5*2 -belt- 

TOTAL: 3600kg

*1,249,599.4kg / 2,752,420lbs
*


----------



## Roland777

Morning weight: 100.3kg

Squat
60*5
100*5
120*5
140*5
160*5
180*2 -belt-
190*5 -belt- (tied 5RM!)
160*12 -belt-
160*5 -belt- (paused)

= 6930kg

Benchpress (feet up, tng)
60*5
80*5
100*5
110*5
120*2+F

= 1990kg

SLDL
60*8 480
100*8 800
120*8 960
140*8 1120

= 3360 + 1990 + 6930 

TOTAL = 12280kg
*
1,261,879.4kg / 2,779,469lbs*


----------



## Roland777

Paused Benchpress
60*5
70*5
80*5 
90*5
100*5 2550
110*5
120*4*3
100*8 
100*5

= 5290kg

Squat 
60*10
100*10
120*10
140*10

= 4200kg + 5290kg

TOTAL: 9490kg

*1,271,369.4kg / 2,800,372lbs
*


----------



## Roland777

SLDL
60*5
100*5
120*5
140*5 
160*2 -belt-
165*1 -belt- NEW 1RM!
170*1*2 -belt- NEW 1RM! (second single was super slow but form was on point)
160*3 -belt- (last rep was super slow and hit the low back more than hammies)
150*5 -belt-

= 4155kg

Squat
70*10
110*10
130*10
150*15 -belt- NEW 15RM!

= 5350kg + 4155kg

TOTAL: 9505kg
*
1,280,874.4kg / 2,821,308lbs*


----------



## Roland777

SLDL
60*5
100*5
120*5
140*5 
160*4 -belt- NEW 4RM! 

= 2640kg

*1,283,514.4kg / 2,827,124lbs
*


----------



## Roland777

Squat
60*5
100*5
120*5
140*5
160*5
180*3 -belt-
200*5 -belt- NEW 5RM!
160*14 -belt- NEW 14RM!

= 6680kg

Benchpress (tng, feet up)
60*10
70*10
80*10
90*10
100*9+F (got pinned and bailed out)
90*10

= 4800kg

TOTAL: 11480kg

*1,294,994.4kg / 2,852,410lbs*


----------



## Ibanezsam4

back in the gym after a long break. all my numbers suck

Squat
95lbs x5 475
135lbs x5 675
185x5 925
205 3x5 2,665 

DL 
135x5 675
185x5 925
205x1 205
245 6x3 4410

total 10,955 lbs/4969kg 

1,299,963.4kg / 2,863,365lbs


----------



## Sebastian

Yup... beginner here 

Bench 
31 kg x 15
36 kg x 10, 10, 8, 8
38,5 kg x 7, 7 ,7
41 kg x 4, 4

Total: 2897.5

 1,302,860.9 kg / 2,872,316.6 lbs


----------



## Sebastian

yeah...

Bench (kg)
31kg x 10, 10
33,5kg x 10, 10
36kg x 9, 6, 8, 8, 10
38,5kg x 5, 3

Total: 
3074 kg

1,305,934.9kg / 2879093.6 lbs


----------



## onefingersweep

Deadlift
100 kg 3x5
Total: 1500 kg


1307434,9 kg / 2882400,5 lbs


----------



## onefingersweep

I'm not comfortable with squats, my knees feel really bad. But I did some squats yesterday and I might aswell contribute to this race.

Squats:
20 kg 2x20
50 kg 2x3
70 kg 1x3
50 kg 5x3

Total: 2060 kg

1309494,9 kg / 2886942 lbs


----------



## Sebastian

Bench:
31 kg x 10, 10, 10
33,5 kg x 10, 10, 9
36 kg x 6, 6, 4, 6
38,5 kg x 4, 4, 4
total: 3155.5 kg

1,312,640.4 kg / 2,893,876.7 lbs


----------



## onefingersweep

Bench

50 kg 2x10
60 kg x 5
65 kg x 5
70 kg 3x3
80 kg 3x2
20 kg x 20

Total: 3135

1315775,4 / 2900788,2 lbs


----------



## MikeH

Guess who's back. 

Deadlifts:
20xBar
10x135
10x225
6x275
5x2x325
2x6x305 (2.5" Deficit)
2x3x345 (2.5" Blocks)

Bench:
15xBar
10x135
10/8/6x175
3x6x165 (Close-grip)
3x8x135 (Spoto Press)

= 27,565 lbs/12,506.8 kg

Total: 2,928,353.2 lbs/1,328,653.9 kg
Personal: 1,352,143 lbs/613,495 kg


----------



## MikeH

More deadlifts yesterday. Think I'll be switching exclusively to sumo stance, save for going conventional during the lighter part of warmups. I'm stronger conventional, but whenever I deadlift heavy, it leaves my back way less fatigued if I go sumo.

Deadlifts:
20xBar
20x135
10x225
8x3x275
2x6x295 (2.5" blocks)
= 15,990 lbs.

Total: 2,944,343.2 lbs/1,335,908.9 kg
Personal: 1,368,133 lbs/620,750 kg


----------



## blacai

I will join the club 
-just amateur trying to keep the form. I train twice a week. The rest days jumping rope 

*Squat-lowbar:*
1x5 : bar(20kg)
1x3: 40Kg
1x2: 60Kg
5x5: 95kg
Total: 2715Kg

*Bench:* I suck at this. Since I got injuried one year ago I feel weird over 65kg  It is completely unbalanced with the other lifts
1x5: bar(20Kg)
1x3: 30Kg
1x2: 40Kg
5x5: 55Kg
Total: 1645Kg

*Deadlift*
1x5: 40Kg
1x3: 60Kg
1x2: 90Kg
1x5: 115Kg
1x1: 130Kg(mixed grip)
1x1: 140Kg(mixed grip)
Total: 1405Kg

Full: 5765Kg / 12709,65Lb


----------



## onefingersweep

Bench

50 kg 3x8

1200 kg

Deadlift

80 kg x 5
100 kg x 5
130 kg 3x1
80 kg x 3
80 kg x5

1930 kg

Total: 3130 kg

13362219 kg / 29458650,3 lbs


----------



## Sebastian

Last 3 work outs:
Bench
(kg)
33,5 x 10
36 x 10, 10
38,5 x 6, 10
41 x 8, 10, 7
43,5 x 6, 4, 3, 6
46 x 4, 4, 3

26 x 10
31 x 10
33,5 x 10,10 
36 x 10, 10
38,5 x 10

36 x 10
38,5 x 8, 10
41 x 8
43,5 x 4, 2, 3, 5, 5, 4
46 x 3, 3

total: 9031

13371250 kg = 29478560.232 lbs


----------



## Sebastian

bench / kilograms
33,5 - 10
36 - 11, 10
38,5 - 10, 6, 8, 8
41- 3, 7, 8, 8
43,5 - 3, 3, 4

total: 3993kg

13375243 kg = 29487363 lbs


----------



## onefingersweep

Bench
50 kg 3x5
70 kg 3x3
20 kg x 20


Deadlift
80 kg x 5
110 kg 2x5
80 kg x 5


Deadlift
70 kg 2x5
110 kg 1x5
120 kg 1x5

Total: 5530 kg.

13380773 kg / 29499555 lbs


----------



## onefingersweep

Bench:

50 kg 3x12
50 kg 4x12
50 kg 5x12

Total: 7200 kg.

13387973 kg / 29515428 lbs


----------



## UncurableZero

Finally getting back into lifting after a month of non-stop uni exams and projects 

Squat:
60 KG 1x5 reps
80 KG 1x5 reps
100 KG 1x5 reps
110 KG 4x5 reps (rep + set PR)

Deadlift:
60 KG 1x5 reps
100 KG 1x5 reps
120 KG 1x5 reps
140 KG 2x4 reps
150 KG 1x2 reps

Total: 6220 kg

13394193 kg / 29529141 lbs


----------



## FlyingZombieCow

This is a fun thread, I'll add my last workouts here.
1.Squats 182,5kg / 402lbs x6x3 = 3285kg / 7227lbs
bench 100x3x5 = 1500kg / 3300lbs

2. Squats 170kg x2 + 140kgx3x3 = 1600kg / 3520lbs
Bench 105x2 + 120x2 + 130x2 = 710kg / 1562lbs
deadlift 195x2 + 140x3x8 = 3750kg / 8250lbs

total: 10845kg / 23859lbs

13405038kg / 29553000lbs

I probably messed up some of the conversions to lbs, sorry.


----------



## Sebastian

Last days (and today)
(Mainly in series of 10 reps)

Incline bench
26 kg x 40
28,5 kg x 30

Today
26 kg x 65
28,5 kg x 60
31 kg x 50
33,5 kg x 21
26 kg x 8

Total 7756.5 kg

13412194.5 kg / 29568827.4 lbs


----------



## Winspear

My knee is completely healed up and the ability to squat again has me back in the gym a little  I'm looking at buying a power rack so i can train at home now.

Fixed the numbers, we had managed to jump up 12 million haha!
Bench 60kg 5x5
Squat 100kg 5x5
Deadlift 120kg 5x5
=7000kg
Personal total = 294,755kg

1,398,020 kg / 3,082,106.5 lb


----------



## Sebastian

(Incline bench) mostly 6-10 reps at a time

Total
26 kg x 25
31 kg x 20
36 kg x 36
38,5 kg x 33
41 kg x 29
43,5 kg x 6
46 kg x 2
41 kg x 3
36 kg x 6

Total: 5717.5 kg

Site total: 1,403,737.5 kg = 3,094,711.4 lbs


----------



## Sebastian

(Incline bench) mostly 6-10 reps at a time

Total
26 kg x 10
28,5 kg x 20
31 kg x 22
36 kg x 20
26 kg x 8

Total: 2440 kg


1,406,117.5 kg = 3,099,958.44948 lbs


----------



## Sebastian

(Incline bench) mostly 6-10 reps at a time

Total
26 kg x 20
28,5 kg x 24
31 kg x 20
33,5 kg x 20
36 kg x 37
38,5 kg x 25
41 kg x 9
38,5 kg x 10

Total: 5,502.5kg kg


 Site toal: 1,411,620 kg 3,112,089 lbs


----------



## Sebastian

(Incline bench) mostly 6-10 reps at a time

Total
28,5 kg x 10
31 kg x 10
33,5 kg x 10
36 kg x 25
38,5 kg x 32
41 kg x 25
43,5 kg x 4


Total: 4,261 kg


 Site toal: 1,415,881 kg = 3,121,483 lbs


----------



## Sebastian

(Incline bench) mostly 6-10 reps at a time

Total

31 kg x 20
33,5 kg x 25
36 kg x 30
38,5 kg x 35
41 kg x 20
43,5 kg x 13
46kg x 5 


Total:5,500.5 kg


 Site toal: 1,421,381.5 kg = 3,133,609 lbs


----------



## MetalGravy

Do incline and decline bench count?


----------

